# sad reality. knitting for babies



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

I have 3 newborns in my family this year. Born, Sept, Aug, and my first Grandaughter in Nov. All girls. Being a fairly new knitter, I was enthusiastic about knitting stuff for them. As many of you have already commented on about never seeing your items worn, my niece has been the only one to send me a picture of Genesis wearing one of her outfits. Granted, a newborn does not do much socializing the first month or so. They spend most of their days eating, pooping, and sleeping......but still. If I was the Mom I would put the little top over their onsies, or jammies anyway. We the knitters, do not need a professional photo shoot, special occasion, or family gathering to enjoy seeing our little ones wearing the little tops etc. Let them poop, pee, and spit up all they want. I don't consider my work a waste because each was a learning experience, and I just enjoyed making them. Next time though, I will make 2 special newborn outfits, just cuz they're so cute and tiny, but will make more toddler sizes. It's been mentioned that parents today like to dress their babies like mini grown up, little jeans, or fashion dresses. I am going to attempt some Uugg (sp), Nike booties and Mary Jane's, I even saw a pattern for cowboys boots. 

I still have tons of "baby" yarn, and will continue to make baby stuff while learning more challenging stitch patterns and designs. But to new Moms, make Grammies happy, take a picture, or put an outfit on when visiting, kinda like when you put that "ugly" lamp out that Aunt Hilda gave you one year, but put back in the attic after she leaves. 

Thanks for listening to my "sad" story. Tancie


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

I hardly ever make baby outfits because babies grow so fast that first year. (and my son was born so large, nothing "newborn" size ever fit him). I'll make blankets and toys but not too many garments. 

That being said, I am much more likely to knit for people who show appreciation!


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

dragonfly7673 said:


> I hardly ever make baby outfits because babies grow so fast that first year. (and my son was born so large, nothing "newborn" size ever fit him). I'll make blankets and toys but not too many garments.
> 
> That being said, I am much more likely to knit for people who show appreciation!


My first son was the same way. And he outgrew things before I could even dress him in them! So, I usually give blankets or teddy bears. They stay around much longer and are more appreciated.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> I hardly ever make baby outfits because babies grow so fast that first year. (and my son was born so large, nothing "newborn" size ever fit him). I'll make blankets and toys but not too many garments.
> 
> That being said, I am much more likely to knit for people who show appreciation!


I agree.... Mine were all ten pounds+ and started out in 6 month size... I am not knitting any garments for new (expecting) one because they barely get to wear them once or twice... Then they are outgrown.

The only item I will be knitting is a blanket.

I agree. Some just don't appreciate our knitting. I simply don't bother knitting for them.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

calmdestiny said:


> I have 3 newborns in my family this year. Born, Sept, Aug, and my first Grandaughter in Nov. All girls. Being a fairly new knitter, I was enthusiastic about knitting stuff for them. As many of you have already commented on about never seeing your items worn, my niece has been the only one to send me a picture of Genesis wearing one of her outfits. Granted, a newborn does not do much socializing the first month or so. They spend most of their days eating, pooping, and sleeping......but still. If I was the Mom I would put the little top over their onsies, or jammies anyway. We the knitters, do not need a professional photo shoot, special occasion, or family gathering to enjoy seeing our little ones wearing the little tops etc. Let them poop, pee, and spit up all they want. I don't consider my work a waste because each was a learning experience, and I just enjoyed making them. Next time though, I will make 2 special newborn outfits, just cuz they're so cute and tiny, but will make more toddler sizes. It's been mentioned that parents today like to dress their babies like mini grown up, little jeans, or fashion dresses. I am going to attempt some Uugg (sp), Nike booties and Mary Jane's, I even saw a pattern for cowboys boots.
> 
> I still have tons of "baby" yarn, and will continue to make baby stuff while learning more challenging stitch patterns and designs. But to new Moms, make Grammies happy, take a picture, or put an outfit on when visiting, kinda like when you put that "ugly" lamp out that Aunt Hilda gave you one year, but put back in the attic after she leaves.
> 
> Thanks for listening to my "sad" story. Tancie


Just wait until your granddaughter gets a little older. My one and only just turned five (how did that happen?) - she tells me what she wants me to make for her and I let her pick out the yarn (I give her choices not full reign). She recently asked me if I would teach her to knit the next time I come for a visit - that was the ultimate compliment for grandma!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Since you are into cute then make them doll clothes as those too will be obsolete soon enough with all the more "different" female figures on the market some call dolls. I feel people are too resistant to change and need to get in tune with the times. It was like my friends taking their son to see GGM who came unglued as the child was not "fully dressed nor swaddled to be outside in the elements"--they were hurt and I tried as I could to dissuade the GGM's views so that was the one and only visit. Her children were nannied when born and walked in the infamous park daily in Seattle's richest neighborhood and had now concept of how things had become.

Just getting them in your loving cute garments is far too much work and for what reason. They will be living with you soon enough with you doing everyones launder so why sweat the little things in life. You will be like most and taking care of the grands more then their parents so get ready for that and toss all the baby yarn out--you need the space for Lego sets now.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

disgo said:


> Since you are into cute then make them doll clothes as those too will be obsolete soon enough with all the more "different" female figures on the market some call dolls. I feel people are too resistant to change and need to get in tune with the times. It was like my friends taking their son to see GGM who came unglued as the child was not "fully dressed nor swaddled to be outside in the elements"--they were hurt and I tried as I could to dissuade the GGM's views so that was the one and only visit. Her children were nannied when born and walked in the infamous park daily in Seattle's richest neighborhood and had now concept of how things had become.
> 
> Just getting them in your loving cute garments is far too much work and for what reason. They will be living with you soon enough with you doing everyones launder so why sweat the little things in life. You will be like most and taking care of the grands more then their parents so get ready for that and toss all the baby yarn out--you need the space for Lego sets now.


You've finally outdone yourself in ridiculousness.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

disgo said:


> Since you are into cute then make them doll clothes as those too will be obsolete soon enough with all the more "different" female figures on the market some call dolls. I feel people are too resistant to change and need to get in tune with the times. It was like my friends taking their son to see GGM who came unglued as the child was not "fully dressed nor swaddled to be outside in the elements"--they were hurt and I tried as I could to dissuade the GGM's views so that was the one and only visit. Her children were nannied when born and walked in the infamous park daily in Seattle's richest neighborhood and had now concept of how things had become.
> 
> Just getting them in your loving cute garments is far too much work and for what reason. They will be living with you soon enough with you doing everyones launder so why sweat the little things in life. You will be like most and taking care of the grands more then their parents so get ready for that and toss all the baby yarn out--you need the space for Lego sets now.


What????


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I Knit For Newborns And Babies Of All Ages And Sizes.
Why? Because No Matter What - They Deserve Something Nice No Matter What Others Think.
Why? Because No Matter What - They (Including Parents) Deserve To Know That The Baby Is Loved (And Thought About) ---- 
Not Just At The Time It Stops Growing And Going Forward.
Happy Crafting For The Wee Ones.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I Knit For Newborns And Babies Of All Ages And Sizes.
> Why? Because No Matter What - They Deserve Something Nice No Matter What Others Think.
> Why? Because No Matter What - They (Including Parents) Deserve To Know That The Baby Is Loved (And Thought About) ----
> Not Just At The Time It Stops Growing And Going Forward.
> Happy Crafting For The Wee Ones.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> I Knit For Newborns And Babies Of All Ages And Sizes.
> Why? Because No Matter What - They Deserve Something Nice No Matter What Others Think.
> Why? Because No Matter What - They (Including Parents) Deserve To Know That The Baby Is Loved (And Thought About) ----
> Not Just At The Time It Stops Growing And Going Forward.
> Happy Crafting For The Wee Ones.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Every single time I have given the all-in-one baby sweater it's not only been worn but I've gotten a photo and it's been on Facebook. AND I've gotten a thank you card wonder of wonders!!!
So I figure that's what the new Mom's want these days.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> What????


Read it twice. Not going for thirds.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I Knit For Newborns And Babies Of All Ages And Sizes.
> Why? Because No Matter What - They Deserve Something Nice No Matter What Others Think.
> Why? Because No Matter What - They (Including Parents) Deserve To Know That The Baby Is Loved (And Thought About) ----
> Not Just At The Time It Stops Growing And Going Forward.
> Happy Crafting For The Wee Ones.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> Read it twice. Not going for thirds.


I tried thirds, gave up.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> Every single time I have given the all-in-one baby sweater it's not only been worn but I've gotten a photo and it's been on Facebook. AND I've gotten a thank you card wonder of wonders!!!
> So I figure that's what the new Mom's want these days.


Yes! I totally agree. A baby should be kept warm even if he/she will outgrow the garment. I had a premie 2 lbs4oz. She wasn't 10 lbs until she was 10 months old. Best dressed baby ever!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Gee, I wish someone would have knit for my kid when he was little!! I wasn't a knitter back then. He got a few blankets, and one hat from the hospital (I still have that cute little thing). He was born at 4 lbs. 6 oz. Not exactly a preemie, but he did wear preemie things for a while, THEN he fit in newborn things, lol. It was quite a while before he outgrew that size. Not everyone gives birth to a watermelon, some of us can only make coconuts.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cah said:


> Gee, I wish someone would have knit for my kid when he was little!! I wasn't a knitter back then. He got a few blankets, and one hat from the hospital (I still have that cute little thing). He was born at 4 lbs. 6 oz. Not exactly a preemie, but he did wear preemie things for a while, THEN he fit in newborn things, lol. It was quite a while before he outgrew that size. Not everyone gives birth to a watermelon, some of us can only make coconuts.


LMAO


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

cah said:


> Gee, I wish someone would have knit for my kid when he was little!! I wasn't a knitter back then. He got a few blankets, and one hat from the hospital (I still have that cute little thing). He was born at 4 lbs. 6 oz. Not exactly a preemie, but he did wear preemie things for a while, THEN he fit in newborn things, lol. It was quite a while before he outgrew that size. Not everyone gives birth to a watermelon, some of us can only make coconuts.


 :lol: on the last part.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

calmdestiny said:


> I have 3 newborns in my family this year. Born, Sept, Aug, and my first Grandaughter in Nov. All girls. Being a fairly new knitter, I was enthusiastic about knitting stuff for them. As many of you have already commented on about never seeing your items worn, my niece has been the only one to send me a picture of Genesis wearing one of her outfits. Granted, a newborn does not do much socializing the first month or so. They spend most of their days eating, pooping, and sleeping......but still. If I was the Mom I would put the little top over their onsies, or jammies anyway. We the knitters, do not need a professional photo shoot, special occasion, or family gathering to enjoy seeing our little ones wearing the little tops etc. Let them poop, pee, and spit up all they want. I don't consider my work a waste because each was a learning experience, and I just enjoyed making them. Next time though, I will make 2 special newborn outfits, just cuz they're so cute and tiny, but will make more toddler sizes. It's been mentioned that parents today like to dress their babies like mini grown up, little jeans, or fashion dresses. I am going to attempt some Uugg (sp), Nike booties and Mary Jane's, I even saw a pattern for cowboys boots.
> 
> I still have tons of "baby" yarn, and will continue to make baby stuff while learning more challenging stitch patterns and designs. But to new Moms, make Grammies happy, take a picture, or put an outfit on when visiting, kinda like when you put that "ugly" lamp out that Aunt Hilda gave you one year, but put back in the attsharingic after she leaves.
> 
> Thanks for listening to my "sad" story. Tancie


Tancie, take a look at the thread we have going, best baby stuff ever with a lot of proud mothers and grandmothers sharing wonderful baby treasures.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-375894-1.html


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

I made some garments for a friends baby earlier in the year and I have seen the baby wearing all of them several times. I bumped into her in town a couple of weeks ago and the baby had on a jacket that I had made for her so I know that she is not putting them on baby just to visit me. I think that new mums are all different, some love them and some don't.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Caxton said:


> I made some garments for a friends baby earlier in the year and I have seen the baby wearing all of them several times. I bumped into her in town a couple of weeks ago and the baby had on a jacket that I had made for her so I know that she is not putting them on baby just to visit me. I think that new mums are all different, some love them and some don't.


Nice, Susan. Some moms are special. Love your new avatar.


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

disgo said:


> Since you are into cute then make them doll clothes as those too will be obsolete soon enough with all the more "different" female figures on the market some call dolls. I feel people are too resistant to change and need to get in tune with the times. It was like my friends taking their son to see GGM who came unglued as the child was not "fully dressed nor swaddled to be outside in the elements"--they were hurt and I tried as I could to dissuade the GGM's views so that was the one and only visit. Her children were nannied when born and walked in the infamous park daily in Seattle's richest neighborhood and had now concept of how things had become.
> 
> Just getting them in your loving cute garments is far too much work and for what reason. They will be living with you soon enough with you doing everyones launder so why sweat the little things in life. You will be like most and taking care of the grands more then their parents so get ready for that and toss all the baby yarn out--you need the space for Lego sets now.


I'm already the live-in Nanny ! Wait...., I can dress her like I want.


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

Jalsh said:


> Every single time I have given the all-in-one baby sweater it's not only been worn but I've gotten a photo and it's been on Facebook. AND I've gotten a thank you card wonder of wonders!!!
> So I figure that's what the new Mom's want these days.


Wow !!! There's still time, Hannah's only 1 month.


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

dragonfly7673 said:


> I hardly ever make baby outfits because babies grow so fast that first year. (and my son was born so large, nothing "newborn" size ever fit him). I'll make blankets and toys but not too many garments.
> 
> That being said, I am much more likely to knit for people who show appreciation!


I have never expected the newborn outfits to be really worn for any length of time, it was more the desire to see baby in something special (to me) just once.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

My grandson was 6 lbs 5 oz and my granddaughter 7 lbs 4 oz.

Both were born in July so the only thing knitted in newborn size was their diaper cover, hat/headband for their newborn photos. 

I had told their parents (when they asked me to knit for their babies) that they had better make sure my efforts did not go unappreciated.  

I made them each a few blankets, which were, and still are, being used, stuffies (with embroidered features), sweaters, pants and hats in sizes that would fit in fall/winter. Everything I made was machine wash/dry.

As far as gifts for others, my knitting goes almost everywhere I go. Those who would use and appreciate hand knitted baby wear always find a way to let me know.  

I figure if I only knit for those I am certain will appreciate it, no one gets hurt.  

Gigi


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

calmdestiny said:


> I have never expected the newborn outfits to be really worn for any length of time, it was more the desire to see baby in something special (to me) just once.


Totally agree. It's the love of that baby that makes you knit a tiny little garment.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> My grandson was 6 lbs 5 oz and my granddaughter 7 lbs 4 oz.
> 
> Both were born in July so the only thing knitted in newborn size was their diaper cover, hat/headband for their newborn photos.
> 
> ...


Gigi, my second was 6lbs4oz born in May, I sewed a lot of stretchy baby clothes because they were fun for me and good for him. My daughter was born in July,stayed in hospital for two months, I was so ready for her.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Gigi, my second was 6lbs4oz born in May, I sewed a lot of stretchy baby clothes because they were fun for me and good for him. My daughter was born in July,stayed in hospital for two months, I was so ready for her.


There is nothing like seeing someone you love wearing something you made is there?

I wish I had been a knitter when mine were born. I would have loved to have those heirlooms.

My mom knew I would appreciate hand knits so she had a friend knit a sweater set for me. It was lovingly used, and then tucked away.

Gigi


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> I agree.... Mine were all ten pounds+ and started out in 6 month size... I am not knitting any garments for new (expecting) one because they barely get to wear them once or twice... Then they are outgrown.
> 
> Sorry to say, but my children were born ten pound plus and fit into 3 month sizes. According to Carter's sizing chart, three months fits up to 12.5 pounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

MsNewKnit said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > I agree.... Mine were all ten pounds+ and started out in 6 month size... I am not knitting any garments for new (expecting) one because they barely get to wear them once or twice... Then they are outgrown.
> ...


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

MsNewKnit said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > I agree.... Mine were all ten pounds+ and started out in 6 month size... I am not knitting any garments for new (expecting) one because they barely get to wear them once or twice... Then they are outgrown.
> ...


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

calmdestiny said:


> I have 3 newborns in my family this year. Born, Sept, Aug, and my first Grandaughter in Nov. All girls. Being a fairly new knitter, I was enthusiastic about knitting stuff for them. As many of you have already commented on about never seeing your items worn, my niece has been the only one to send me a picture of Genesis wearing one of her outfits. Granted, a newborn does not do much socializing the first month or so. They spend most of their days eating, pooping, and sleeping......but still. If I was the Mom I would put the little top over their onsies, or jammies anyway. We the knitters, do not need a professional photo shoot, special occasion, or family gathering to enjoy seeing our little ones wearing the little tops etc. Let them poop, pee, and spit up all they want. I don't consider my work a waste because each was a learning experience, and I just enjoyed making them. Next time though, I will make 2 special newborn outfits, just cuz they're so cute and tiny, but will make more toddler sizes. It's been mentioned that parents today like to dress their babies like mini grown up, little jeans, or fashion dresses. I am going to attempt some Uugg (sp), Nike booties and Mary Jane's, I even saw a pattern for cowboys boots.
> 
> I still have tons of "baby" yarn, and will continue to make baby stuff while learning more challenging stitch patterns and designs. But to new Moms, make Grammies happy, take a picture, or put an outfit on when visiting, kinda like when you put that "ugly" lamp out that Aunt Hilda gave you one year, but put back in the attic after she leaves.
> 
> Thanks for listening to my "sad" story. Tancie


I'm sorry you have had this experience ,my advice is to check your market , my own daughter doesn't particularly like my hand knits and doesn't encourage me to make much for her children they do however wear regularly the few things I have made jackets,jumpers,hats etc . Also she has no qualms asking me to knit for her friends ,I always ask if hand knits are wanted and colour preference and make sure they know no offence will be taken if it's not their thing. 
Generally the stretch in the fabric and the ease of dressing is welcomed, definitely no pastels but creams,greys bright but not fluorescent and darks and my favourite random yarn. I usually make a set including a blanket,cardi,hat and booties and put the yarn label as well so they have washing instructions I don't expect a thankyou but I do ask for a picture and have been known to gently remind but only once or twice. Basically you love to knit so knit for those who love your handiwork


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

My boys were given beautiful knits when babies, and many of my favourites were family hand me downs. Number two son was a whopper, and we had to take a fast photo of him in the pretty suit my Aunt made him - a day later and he would have burst through! A good number of the knits are carefully packed away for the next generation, including the wine red wartime zip up hooded all in one that looked so unusual, but handsome.

I love doing baby knits, and tend to make "grow into" items, thinking about the season ahead. I agree with the poster who remarked about maternity clothes, and the market that is there for them. If a preemie arrives, there's not much knitting to do for something to fit.

Otherwise, blankets fit, and many are dragged about as the baby grows into a tot and older. I think some of us have had the experience of sneaking a favourite blankie into the wash overnight to avoid the trauma of seeing the blankie "drown"


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

bevvyreay said:


> I'm sorry you have had this experience ,my advice is to check your market , my own daughter doesn't particularly like my hand knits and doesn't encourage me to make much for her children they do however wear regularly the few things I have made jackets,jumpers,hats etc . Also she has no qualms asking me to knit for her friends ,I always ask if hand knits are wanted and colour preference and make sure they know no offence will be taken if it's not their thing.
> Generally the stretch in the fabric and the ease of dressing is welcomed, definitely no pastels but creams,greys bright but not fluorescent and darks and favourite random yarn. I usually make a set including a blanket,cardi,hat and booties and put the yarn label as well so they have washing instructions I don't expect a thankyou but I do ask for a picture and have been known to gently remind but only once or twice. Basically you love to knit so knit for those who love your handiwork


That is just precious.... Your knitting looks spectacular keeping that beautiful little bundle of joy comfy and warm!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Frisbee Flying Over Head.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I Knit For Newborns And Babies Of All Ages And Sizes.
> Why? Because No Matter What - They Deserve Something Nice No Matter What Others Think.
> Why? Because No Matter What - They (Including Parents) Deserve To Know That The Baby Is Loved (And Thought About) ----
> Not Just At The Time It Stops Growing And Going Forward.
> Happy Crafting For The Wee Ones.


I agree with you, I think people over analyse everything. You should knit whatever brings you enjoyment!!!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> I Knit For Newborns And Babies Of All Ages And Sizes.
> Why? Because No Matter What - They Deserve Something Nice No Matter What Others Think.
> Why? Because No Matter What - They (Including Parents) Deserve To Know That The Baby Is Loved (And Thought About) ----
> Not Just At The Time It Stops Growing And Going Forward.
> Happy Crafting For The Wee Ones.


So true. If the first child doesn't get to wear it more than a few times, usually there is another child or two to pass the little clothes down to. It is so much fun (for me) to knit the little outfits that I will continue to knit away.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

lorraine 55 said:


> I agree with you, I think people over analyse everything. You should knit whatever brings you enjoyment!!!


I agree! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> If that is how you feel, you should enjoy knitting baby clothes to your heart's content.
> 
> I never purchased maternity clothes, either.
> 
> ...


The analogy went over your head...sorry, it wasn't about what manufacturers make/sell, it was about outgrowing/short term wearing of clothing items.

Thank you though, I will knit for babies because I choose to & enjoy it.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Lostie said:


> My boys were given beautiful knits when babies, and many of my favourites were family hand me downs. Number two son was a whopper, and we had to take a fast photo of him in the pretty suit my Aunt made him - a day later and he would have burst through! A good number of the knits are carefully packed away for the next generation, including the wine red wartime zip up hooded all in one that looked so unusual, but handsome.
> 
> I love doing baby knits, and tend to make "grow into" items, thinking about the season ahead. I agree with the poster who remarked about maternity clothes, and the market that is there for them. If a preemie arrives, there's not much knitting to do for something to fit.
> 
> Otherwise, blankets fit, and many are dragged about as the baby grows into a tot and older. I think some of us have had the experience of sneaking a favourite blankie into the wash overnight to avoid the trauma of seeing the blankie "drown"


I always intend knitting 2 identical in an attempt to avoid washing machine trauma never happens for some reason :roll:


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Caxton said:


> I made some garments for a friends baby earlier in the year and I have seen the baby wearing all of them several times. I bumped into her in town a couple of weeks ago and the baby had on a jacket that I had made for her so I know that she is not putting them on baby just to visit me. I think that new mums are all different, some love them and some don't.


Do you think maybe it's a uk thing, I see hand knits everywhere and I know so many more knitters than 10 years ago


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

bevvyreay said:


> I'm sorry you have had this experience ,my advice is to check your market , my own daughter doesn't particularly like my hand knits and doesn't encourage me to make much for her children they do however wear regularly the few things I have made jackets,jumpers,hats etc . Also she has no qualms asking me to knit for her friends ,I always ask if hand knits are wanted and colour preference and make sure they know no offence will be taken if it's not their thing.
> Generally the stretch in the fabric and the ease of dressing is welcomed, definitely no pastels but creams,greys bright but not fluorescent and darks and favourite random yarn. I usually make a set including a blanket,cardi,hat and booties and put the yarn label as well so they have washing instructions I don't expect a thankyou but I do ask for a picture and have been known to gently remind but only once or twice. Basically you love to knit so knit for those who love your handiwork


That is a beautiful blanket.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> That is just precious.... Your knitting looks spectacular keeping that beautiful little bundle of joy comfy and warm!


He is such a handsome little man


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

bevvyreay said:


> Do you think maybe it's a uk thing, I see hand knits everywhere and I know so many more knitters than 10 years ago


In my region, I see it all the time (non-UK at the moment).
I don't think it is unique to any one/few region(s).
There are many who notice things more than others do.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

lorraine 55 said:


> I agree with you, I think people over analyse everything. You should knit whatever brings you enjoyment!!!


Absolutely agree


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

calmdestiny said:


> I'm already the live-in Nanny ! Wait...., I can dress her like I want.


Yes you can. Go for it!

Gigi


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

galaxycraft said:


> I Knit For Newborns And Babies Of All Ages And Sizes.
> Why? Because No Matter What - They Deserve Something Nice No Matter What Others Think.
> Why? Because No Matter What - They (Including Parents) Deserve To Know That The Baby Is Loved (And Thought About) ----
> Not Just At The Time It Stops Growing And Going Forward.
> Happy Crafting For The Wee Ones.


 Yes! Nicely said. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I for one will always make a little something pretty or cute for the newborn babies.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

MsNewKnit said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > I agree.... Mine were all ten pounds+ and started out in 6 month size... I am not knitting any garments for new (expecting) one because they barely get to wear them once or twice... Then they are outgrown.
> ...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Lostie said:


> My boys were given beautiful knits when babies, and many of my favourites were family hand me downs. Number two son was a whopper, and we had to take a fast photo of him in the pretty suit my Aunt made him - a day later and he would have burst through! A good number of the knits are carefully packed away for the next generation, including the wine red wartime zip up hooded all in one that looked so unusual, but handsome.
> 
> I love doing baby knits, and tend to make "grow into" items, thinking about the season ahead. I agree with the poster who remarked about maternity clothes, and the market that is there for them. If a preemie arrives, there's not much knitting to do for something to fit.
> 
> Otherwise, blankets fit, and many are dragged about as the baby grows into a tot and older. I think some of us have had the experience of sneaking a favourite blankie into the wash overnight to avoid the trauma of seeing the blankie "drown"


:thumbup: 
I also tend to make "grow into" items, thinking about the season ahead. 
I avoid patterns that are one sized - Newborn, 6 months, 12 months.
I go for the 0-6 months, 6-12 months, 12-18 months.
Sometimes I make all three -- only takes about a weeks' time of enjoyment to make.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

LizR said:


> Yes! Nicely said. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I for one will always make a little something pretty or cute for the newborn babies.


I am experiencing so much joy watching my first grandchild wearing the things I've made for her. She's already outgrown a few things, so what, I keep on knitting.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> I am experiencing so much joy watching my first grandchild wearing the things I've made for her. She's already outgrown a few things, so what, I keep on knitting.


It is a wonderful feeling. Especially when you see them wearing your knitted items for the first time. Instant love. Keep knitting for your little GD Chris. My GS is 7 now but I still try to find patterns featuring his favorite sports teams.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I know maternity clothes are only worn for a short time ....

My daughter was "all baby". She only gained about 24 lbs with the pregnancy but as a working professional, there was no way she could stay in "regular" clothes. She would have looked anything but professional. There was also the comfort factor.

I always find it funny that people who buy a "special" dress that might only be worn once, balk at buying maternity clothes because they will only be worn for a short period. 

Gigi


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

Bobglory said:


> I know maternity clothes are only worn for a short time ....
> 
> My daughter was "all baby". She only gained about 24 lbs with the pregnancy but as a working professional, there was no way she could stay in "regular" clothes. She would have looked anything but professional. There was also the comfort factor.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: just imagine if the baby is over 10 pounds; maternity clothes are needed in most work places...can't wear sweatpants & t-shirts to work!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

My SIL and I have started sort of a tradition. Her daughter, my niece, got married a few years ago and had twelve (12!) bridesmaids. Every time one of them gets pregnant, my SIL has asked me to knit a baby blanket for her to give them. They are all very good friends of my niece's. My SIL does pay me for the blankets, not a lot, but enough for me to buy a little extra yarn, which is fine by me! But I recently went to a baby shower for my niece and several of the girls there commented on how they liked my baby blankets. That was really gratifying. I've done six, so about six more to go, just depending on when/if the remaining six get pregnant.

My niece just had her 1st baby boy on 11/15/15. They live about 7 hours away, so I haven't seen him in person yet. But I knit an extra little gift for the baby; a hat, mittens, and booties. He is growing so fast, I'm afraid the mittens and booties might not fit! But the hat probably will; it's stretchy and looks big enough to fit him for a while. I'm excited because we are going to visit them at XMAS so I'll finally get to see the baby and give my niece the extra little gift. 

I like doing the baby blankets and getting a little extra yarn money for them. But the main thing I like is that my niece's friends all like my blankets. Of course I made one for my niece, and she asked my hubby later if it had to be hand washed. He told her she could put it in the washer/dryer (I make all baby stuff this way) and he said she was SO relieved! She really treasures the blanket and so I feel it will certainly be used a lot and will probably be kept for the future. It really is gratifying to be appreciated. And knitting for those I love is a really fun way to express that sentiment. :thumbup:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

calmdestiny said:


> I have never expected the newborn outfits to be really worn for any length of time, it was more the desire to see baby in something special (to me) just once.


That is the whole point and ignore the others in the gallery for advice. I am sure they all still have the toilet paper and tissue dolls their grandmother made them and bring them out for special company along with the coordinating bed one. :-o :shock: :lol:

I too used to think like wise with all my tatting and needle laces, but with all the comments about knitting grandmothers when they are not around to hear I began to see the light. I have yet to see a department in the infants and childrens appearl department with hand knit items. The Chinese would have exploited that market any way a long time ago. Doll clothes can be passed on and Barbie still looks good in all her knits after all these years.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> I tried thirds, gave up.


Bless you! :lol:


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

cahNot everyone gives birth to a watermelon said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

MsNewKnit said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: just imagine if the baby is over 10 pounds; maternity clothes are needed in most work places...can't wear sweatpants & t-shirts to work!


"Just imagine"....not all expectant Mothers work.

I did not. I was a stay-at-home Mom.. No need for maternity clothes!

I wore leggings, long tops and had a couple loose, flowy dresses/jumpers that fit! Cardigans still fit, etc.

Took the cue from my sister who didn't waste money on maternity outfits, either.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Stay at home mom's get to wear only thongs and bras and don't go out shopping or go out anywhere for any reason for that matter.
So yah, only wearing large night gowns, and over-sized sweats would not require store bought maternity clothes.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

farmkiti said:


> My SIL and I have started sort of a tradition. Her daughter, my niece, got married a few years ago and had twelve (12!) bridesmaids. Every time one of them gets pregnant, my SIL has asked me to knit a baby blanket for her to give them. They are all very good friends of my niece's. My SIL does pay me for the blankets, not a lot, but enough for me to buy a little extra yarn, which is fine by me! But I recently went to a baby shower for my niece and several of the girls there commented on how they liked my baby blankets. That was really gratifying. I've done six, so about six more to go, just depending on when/if the remaining six get pregnant.
> 
> My niece just had her 1st baby boy on 11/15/15. They live about 7 hours away, so I haven't seen him in person yet. But I knit an extra little gift for the baby; a hat, mittens, and booties. He is growing so fast, I'm afraid the mittens and booties might not fit! But the hat probably will; it's stretchy and looks big enough to fit him for a while. I'm excited because we are going to visit them at XMAS so I'll finally get to see the baby and give my niece the extra little gift.
> 
> I like doing the baby blankets and getting a little extra yarn money for them. But the main thing I like is that my niece's friends all like my blankets. Of course I made one for my niece, and she asked my hubby later if it had to be hand washed. He told her she could put it in the washer/dryer (I make all baby stuff this way) and he said she was SO relieved! She really treasures the blanket and so I feel it will certainly be used a lot and will probably be kept for the future. It really is gratifying to be appreciated. And knitting for those I love is a really fun way to express that sentiment. :thumbup:


And you are making something more universal in appeal that can be passed on. You get satisfaction from creating and they from enjoying as it should be. Not the ones that make it because they think it is cute and not consider the recipients the mother (baby has no idea what a chickie looks like yet) and only wants to be held and loved and not made into a fashion plate for a relatives desires.

The most valuable thing one can give a small adult is their time, love and conversation (and not some babbling goo goo garbage) so they get ready to go to pre-school and function like the adults they are now all expected to be. They have their own tastes very early on after socializing with others their age so one will never change that.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> "Just imagine"....not all expectant Mothers work. I did not. I was a stay-at-home Mom.. No need for maternity clothes!





AmyKnits said:


> "Just imagine"....not all expectant Mothers work. I did not. I was a stay-at-home Mom.. No need for maternity clothes!
> 
> I wore leggings, long tops and had a couple loose, flowy dresses/jumpers that fit! Took the cue from my sister who didn't waste money on maternity outfits, either.
> 
> :wink: :wink:





AmyKnits said:


> "Just imagine"....not all expectant Mothers work.
> 
> I did not. I was a stay-at-home Mom.. No need for maternity clothes!
> 
> ...





AmyKnits said:


> "Just imagine"....not all expectant Mothers work.
> 
> I did not. I was a stay-at-home Mom.. No need for maternity clothes!
> 
> ...


Glad my post made the editing required to clarify.    

:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

disgo said:


> That is the whole point and ignore the others in the gallery for advice. I am sure they all still have the toilet paper and tissue dolls their grandmother made them and bring them out for special company along with the coordinating bed one. :-o :shock: :lol:
> 
> I too used to think like wise with all my tatting and needle laces, but with all the comments about knitting grandmothers when they are not around to hear I began to see the light. I have yet to see a department in the infants and childrens appearl department with hand knit items. The Chinese would have exploited that market any way a long time ago. Doll clothes can be passed on and Barbie still looks good in all her knits after all these years.


 The indecipherable continues.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> The indecipherable continues.


however, the racism comes through loud and clear.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> The indecipherable continues.


maybe we should call him Donald.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Stay at home mom's get to wear only thongs and bras and don't go out shopping or go out anywhere for any reason for that matter.
> So yah, only wearing large night gowns, and over-sized sweats would not require store bought maternity clothes.


I would feel slovenly if I did that, and I wouldn't want to project that image to the world. Making an effort to look somewhat put together always makes me feel better.

I never looked at it as wasting money. Many people buy new clothes every season.

I wore the same maternity clothes for child two as I did when carrying child one, and when I was done with them, they were donated to goodwill.

Gigi


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> "Just imagine"....not all expectant Mothers work.
> 
> I did not. I was a stay-at-home Mom.. No need for maternity clothes!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, you missed the point again. I stated that maternity clothes are worn in the workplace...never said you couldn't wear whatever you wanted if you were staying home. Not sure why you even thought I was speaking about/or to you. I did have children over 10# at birth & needed maternity clothes for the workplace . Glad that you were able to stay home & wear whatever you wanted. So, we have differing ideas about maternity clothes & knitting for babies...

 ;-)


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

MsNewKnit said:


> I'm sorry, you missed the point again. I stated that maternity clothes are worn in the workplace...never said you couldn't wear whatever you wanted if you were staying home. Not sure why you even thought I was speaking about/or to you. I did have children over 10# at birth & needed maternity clothes for the workplace . Glad that you were able to stay home & wear whatever you wanted. So, we have differing ideas about maternity clothes & knitting for babies...
> 
> ;-)


Just making a comment that not all women need to go out and buy a "maternity wardrobe" for work!

I actually worked for a few months during my first pregnancy... Maternity scrubs (and smocks) were provided by my employer..... (I did not work long enough to need them, but they are provided). I did not need to buy maternity clothes for my workplace. Not ALL working Mom's wear "business" attire or need a "maternity wardrobe" because they work.

👍👍. We sure do have differing opinions... All good. The world would be pretty boring if we all thought/did/knitted the same things!

Have a lovely evening all!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Baby stuff..requested from daughters and friends..knit, quilted for all of them.
One young man, still uses a blanket, booties and hat for his new son! 
Local charity, asked me for baby knitted items, think color plays a large part in what will be used.
Both my girls were over ,8 lbs..wore newborn to 3 mo.
GS over 10..wore 3 mo..
Most store bought fit a 3 mo range.. 0-3 mo..3-6 mo etc.
Maternity clothes a must! Not professional to show up in stretch pants and tunic..daughters also..although they did have cuter stuff than I wore..think maternity clothes at one time were made to make us all look like fat kids.. Think Peter Pan collars..puffy short sleeves.. bows yuck!

Just knit whatever blows your skirt up! The only person that you have to please is you! Were you pleased with how your knit turned out? Did it please you to make it?? Did it please you to give it?? If the child only uses it once, did it please you?? If so..who gives a rat's patootie about anything else??


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I like many others here didn't knit or crochet when mine was born. My MIL lovingly crocheted our son a sweater, hat, booties, and diaper cover. I think he might have worn it twice. It's now packed in cedar chest right next to my wedding dress, my mother's suit she wore when she married my dad, and the christening outfit. Hopefully one day there will be a grandchild of my own to wear the outfit at least once.

Was it a waste of MIL's time, no way. I think every child deserves at least 1 handmade item, be it knitted, crocheted, quilted or other needle work as a family heirloom.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> I like many others here didn't knit or crochet when mine was born. My MIL lovingly crocheted our son a sweater, hat, booties, and diaper cover. I think he might have worn it twice. It's now packed in cedar chest right next to my wedding dress, my mother's suit she wore when she married my dad, and the christening outfit. Hopefully one day there will be a grandchild of my own to wear the outfit at least once.
> 
> Was it a waste of MIL's time, no way. I think every child deserves at least 1 handmade item, be it knitted, crocheted, quilted or other needle work as a family heirloom.


I didn't knit or crochet either, however I did sew and make clothes.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> I like many others here didn't knit or crochet when mine was born. My MIL lovingly crocheted our son a sweater, hat, booties, and diaper cover. I think he might have worn it twice. It's now packed in cedar chest right next to my wedding dress, my mother's suit she wore when she married my dad, and the christening outfit. Hopefully one day there will be a grandchild of my own to wear the outfit at least once.
> 
> Was it a waste of MIL's time, no way. I think every child deserves at least 1 handmade item, be it knitted, crocheted, quilted or other needle work as a family heirloom.


The lovely thing, Cindy, it can be said in the future, "this was worn by your father"


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I missed out on maternity clothes - I bought patterns when the first pregnancy was confirmed, and waited to blow-up: put on 11 lbs and baby was nearly 7 of them! Wore my pre-pregnancy jeans home from the hospital. Got a little bigger with the second (8 lb) baby, but wore empire waist dresses.

Knitted like a crazy woman through both pregnancies and still have a number of those cardigans and jumpsuits. First baby was a dainty wee thing so she wore things for *months/years!* 
I get requests for knitted items for the current generation so it's great to knit some of the current styles in funky colours/yarns.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

bostonbean2 said:


> I didn't knit or crochet either, however I did sew and make clothes.


I made the smocked style gowns that each child wore for months - easy night-time nappy changes and they were short enough by the time the children were cruising the furniture and walking.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> ..... Not professional to show up in stretch pants and tunic..daughters also..although they did have cuter stuff than I wore..think maternity clothes at one time were made to make us all look like fat kids.. Think Peter Pan collars..puffy short sleeves.. bows yuck!


Oh my god, I just had a wicked flash back to the "I Love Lucy" episodes when she was pregnant with "little Ricky". That was exactly what she wore!

Gigi


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Bobglory said:


> Oh my god, I just had a wicked flash back to the "I Love Lucy" episodes when she was pregnant with "little Ricky". That was exactly what she wore!
> 
> Gigi


We were having the same flashback Gigi. I loved those shows.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Murphy Brown had the BEST maternity wardrobe!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hilary4 said:


> I missed out on maternity clothes - I bought patterns when the first pregnancy was confirmed, and waited to blow-up: put on 11 lbs and baby was nearly 7 of them! Wore my pre-pregnancy jeans home from the hospital. Got a little bigger with the second (8 lb) baby, but wore empire waist dresses.
> 
> Knitted like a crazy woman through both pregnancies and still have a number of those cardigans and jumpsuits. First baby was a dainty wee thing so she wore things for *months/years!*
> I get requests for knitted items for the current generation so it's great to knit some of the current styles in funky colours/yarns.


You lucky duck you. I had to buy lots of maternity clothes. I gained so much weight things didn't fit for very long. The clothes I brought with me to wear home didn't fit and had to wear maternity clothes home.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Just wait until your granddaughter gets a little older. My one and only just turned five (how did that happen?) - she tells me what she wants me to make for her and I let her pick out the yarn (I give her choices not full reign). She recently asked me if I would teach her to knit the next time I come for a visit - that was the ultimate compliment for grandma!


Sounds like fun Mo and she is a doll.
I for one cannot wait to start knitting for my new grand baby. What fun!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Sounds like fun Mo and she is a doll.
> I for one cannot wait to start knitting for my new grand baby. What fun!


Get a pretty (big) basket and just toss in your daily knits for the baby. I pretty much filled mine by the shower date, It was so much fun, so many patterns saved for years!

typos!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

MsNewKnit said:


> I'm sorry, you missed the point again. I stated that maternity clothes are worn in the workplace...never said you couldn't wear whatever you wanted if you were staying home. Not sure why you even thought I was speaking about/or to you. I did have children over 10# at birth & needed maternity clothes for the workplace . Glad that you were able to stay home & wear whatever you wanted. So, we have differing ideas about maternity clothes & knitting for babies...
> 
> ;-)


I worked through both of my pregnancies and worked in a professional environment that requires business attire. Both of my children were 9 pound babies and I was all baby. I had to wear appropriate maternity attire and it had to be business attire. This required a rather large expenditure of cash on my part to be dressed appropriately.

Today, many women do work outside of the home while pregnant and there is a need for maternity clothing for the workplace aside from scrubs, leggings and oversize sweatshirts.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Get a pretty (big) basket and just tossing in your daily knits for the baby. I pretty much filled mine by the shower date, It was so much fun, so many patterns saved for years!


What a great idea!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

bevvyreay said:


> I'm sorry you have had this experience ,my advice is to check your market , my own daughter doesn't particularly like my hand knits and doesn't encourage me to make much for her children they do however wear regularly the few things I have made jackets,jumpers,hats etc . Also she has no qualms asking me to knit for her friends ,I always ask if hand knits are wanted and colour preference and make sure they know no offence will be taken if it's not their thing.
> Generally the stretch in the fabric and the ease of dressing is welcomed, definitely no pastels but creams,greys bright but not fluorescent and darks and my favourite random yarn. I usually make a set including a blanket,cardi,hat and booties and put the yarn label as well so they have washing instructions I don't expect a thankyou but I do ask for a picture and have been known to gently remind but only once or twice. Basically you love to knit so knit for those who love your handiwork


I have 3 grandchildren and one one the way. I have a lovely DIL who loves handknits, so I am lucky, but I also know how she likes to dress the kids and what works for her and her busy life. I have made each one of my grandchildren a special blankie. My grandsons have several hats and they each have a sock monkey. My granddaughter has the most, however, because --- well --- she's a real girl. I have made her a shrug and a tutu that she would not take off until she outgrew them. I made her a cardigan that she grew into as a toddler. I have made her many headbands and hats. For her, all it has to have on it is bling. The bottom line is, know your audience. My grandsons could care less, but my granddaughter loves whatever I make her because she loves clothes and bling already. That is a child after my heart.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Get a pretty (big) basket and just tossing in your daily knits for the baby. I pretty much filled mine by the shower date, It was so much fun, so many patterns saved for years!


Good idea!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I have 3 grandchildren and one one the way. I have a lovely DIL who loves handknits, so I am lucky, but I also know how she likes to dress the kids and what works for her and her busy life. I have made each one of my grandchildren a special blankie. My grandsons have several hats and they each have a sock monkey. My granddaughter has the most, however, because --- well --- she's a real girl. I have made her a shrug and a tutu that she would not take off until she outgrew them. I made her a cardigan that she grew into as a toddler. I have made her many headbands and hats. For her, all it has to have on it is bling. The bottom line is, know your audience. My grandsons could care less, but my granddaughter loves whatever I make her because she loves clothes and bling already. That is a child after my heart.


What fun for you! A little girl to knit for would be nice but I love little boys too


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

I just got home form my first visit with my great-niece. Her dear Mommy had put her in the jumper I made for her, for the first time today. And shoot--we forgot to get a picture! But she was totally cute and sweet, and she looked comfy in that little dress over her onesie.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Quiltermouse said:


> I just got home form my first visit with my great-niece. Her dear Mommy had put her in the jumper I made for her, for the first time today. And shoot--we forgot to get a picture! But she was totally cute and sweet, and she looked comfy in that little dress over her onesie.


Sounds like a really nice visit.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I know how fortunate I am as my DIL loved and used everything I knitted for my grandchildren. She has saved so many of my knitted items to be handed down to their children. Secondly, she was the one who encouraged me to start a Great Grandmother's Hope Chest. Naturally, I knitted many things for the future GGC. On July 21, 2012, I posted this request and received wonderful comments. I have 3 grand children: 16, 18, 21, and I STILL knit for them and many others in my family. They wear everything! 
;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

edithann said:


> I know how fortunate I am as my DIL loved and used everything I knitted for my grandchildren. She has saved so many of my knitted items to be handed down to their children. Secondly, she was the one who encouraged me to start a Great Grandmother's Hope Chest. Naturally, I knitted many things for the future GGC. On July 21, 2012, I posted this request and received wonderful comments. I have 3 grand children: 16, 18, 21, and I STILL knit for them and many others in my family. They wear everything!
> ;-) ;-) ;-)


You are a loving person Edie and you have a wonderful family.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I worked through both of my pregnancies and worked in a professional environment that requires business attire. Both of my children were 9 pound babies and I was all baby. I had to wear appropriate maternity attire and it had to be business attire. This required a rather large expenditure of cash on my part to be dressed appropriately.
> 
> Today, many women do work outside of the home while pregnant and there is a need for maternity clothing for the workplace aside from scrubs, leggings and oversize sweatshirts.


I did not work through my pregnancy though due to my husbands position (Naval Officer), I was expected to dress accordingly for functions. Showing up at a reception for the Admiral, in leggings and an oversize sweatshirt, was not an option nor would it have ever crossed my mind.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I did not work through my pregnancy though due to my husbands position (Naval Officer), I was expected to dress accordingly for functions. Showing up at a reception for the Admiral, in leggings and an oversize sweatshirt, was not an option nor would it have ever crossed my mind.


I knew and became friends with many Naval Officers and their wives in RI in the War College. They never went out to the stores, games, school functions in that type of attire. .


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I know maternity clothes are only worn for a short time ....
> 
> My daughter was "all baby". She only gained about 24 lbs with the pregnancy but as a working professional, there was no way she could stay in "regular" clothes. She would have looked anything but professional. There was also the comfort factor.
> 
> ...


surely one would think that six pregnancies, all 10 pounders, might warrant the purchase of a maternity outfit or two ........


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Stay at home mom's get to wear only thongs and bras and don't go out shopping or go out anywhere for any reason for that matter.
> So yah, only wearing large night gowns, and over-sized sweats would not require store bought maternity clothes.


Leggings, long tops - not seen until around what, 3-4 years ago??


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> The indecipherable continues.


Impossible to translate, duly ignored after first reading!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I made it through all 7 pages, and have been appalled, amused, and hopeful.
No GC for me yet, but my son asked me to knit him a pillow cover, and a blanket - both done, and used daily.
My nephews (14 and 12) have requested knit blankets. They are waiting to be wrapped and gifted as Xmas gifts.
My niece has outgrown the kimono shown in my avatar, her momma has requested a bigger one, and she has worn both little shrugs that were requested and knit this year.
I haven't knitted anything for the new baby yet, but I will send DS a selection of patterns and let her choose what she wants and which color(s).


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I knit for a charity and once a year we have a sale table to raise much needed funds and the first things that sell out is the baby wear so I know it is still in demand. So carry on knitting baby items they are worn and appreciated.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> I Knit For Newborns And Babies Of All Ages And Sizes.
> Why? Because No Matter What - They Deserve Something Nice No Matter What Others Think.
> Why? Because No Matter What - They (Including Parents) Deserve To Know That The Baby Is Loved (And Thought About) ----
> Not Just At The Time It Stops Growing And Going Forward.
> Happy Crafting For The Wee Ones.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Yes! I totally agree. A baby should be kept warm even if he/she will outgrow the garment. I had a premie 2 lbs4oz. She wasn't 10 lbs until she was 10 months old. Best dressed baby ever!


 :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lovely! 



bevvyreay said:


> I'm sorry you have had this experience ,my advice is to check your market , my own daughter doesn't particularly like my hand knits and doesn't encourage me to make much for her children they do however wear regularly the few things I have made jackets,jumpers,hats etc . Also she has no qualms asking me to knit for her friends ,I always ask if hand knits are wanted and colour preference and make sure they know no offence will be taken if it's not their thing.
> Generally the stretch in the fabric and the ease of dressing is welcomed, definitely no pastels but creams,greys bright but not fluorescent and darks and my favourite random yarn. I usually make a set including a blanket,cardi,hat and booties and put the yarn label as well so they have washing instructions I don't expect a thankyou but I do ask for a picture and have been known to gently remind but only once or twice. Basically you love to knit so knit for those who love your handiwork


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Sounds like fun Mo and she is a doll.
> I for one cannot wait to start knitting for my new grand baby. What fun!


 :thumbup:


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> In my region, I see it all the time (non-UK at the moment).
> I don't think it is unique to any one/few region(s).
> There are many who notice things more than others do.


You could be right I'm always drawn to another knitters work :thumbup:


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I Knit For Newborns And Babies Of All Ages And Sizes.
> Why? Because No Matter What - They Deserve Something Nice No Matter What Others Think.
> Why? Because No Matter What - They (Including Parents) Deserve To Know That The Baby Is Loved (And Thought About) ----
> Not Just At The Time It Stops Growing And Going Forward.
> Happy Crafting For The Wee Ones.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I Knit For Newborns And Babies Of All Ages And Sizes.
> Why? Because No Matter What - They Deserve Something Nice No Matter What Others Think.
> Why? Because No Matter What - They (Including Parents) Deserve To Know That The Baby Is Loved (And Thought About) ----
> Not Just At The Time It Stops Growing And Going Forward.
> Happy Crafting For The Wee Ones.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I have 3 grandchildren and one one the way. I have a lovely DIL who loves handknits, so I am lucky, but I also know how she likes to dress the kids and what works for her and her busy life. I have made each one of my grandchildren a special blankie. My grandsons have several hats and they each have a sock monkey. My granddaughter has the most, however, because --- well --- she's a real girl. I have made her a shrug and a tutu that she would not take off until she outgrew them. I made her a cardigan that she grew into as a toddler. I have made her many headbands and hats. For her, all it has to have on it is bling. The bottom line is, know your audience. My grandsons could care less, but my granddaughter loves whatever I make her because she loves clothes and bling already. That is a child after my heart.


I seem to knit more for my grandsons at the moment probably because I'm enjoying Aran patterns at the moment and I know they'll definitely be worn I have done a few toys but a sock monkey sounds interesting not something I've come across as yet


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

You sound very bitter. Maybe you need to talk to someone who can help.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

We had 5 new babies last year.....and I have never seen the sweaters, blankets, toys used by 3 of them....although I did receive lovely thank you notes. For one of the babies the sweater is still a little too big, but hope he will wear it soon. But for one of the babies, I have seen her using her blanket in many, many photos and her mom says they both love it. Also I made her a sweater and I saw a picture on Facebook with her wearing it just the other day! It made me happy to see she is using them!


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Yes! I totally agree. A baby should be kept warm even if he/she will outgrow the garment. I had a premie 2 lbs4oz. She wasn't 10 lbs until she was 10 months old. Best dressed baby ever!


Same with my first granddaughter I was lucky to be asked to be at the birth and she was tiny so nothing fitted. I came home high on adrenalin and made some preemie cardis to bring her home in :lol:


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

My great niece is giving us a great great nephew in Feb. She is all excited about all the handmade goodies she's getting for her little guy. My sister her grandma has crochet a blanket to use when going away, Doing one now that when he walks he can carry, has done an elephant, that is what is room is being done in and one of those hats with the long tail ties, that you don't tie. I'm right now crocheting him a big crib blanket that can be tucked in along the sides, I've knitted him a hoodie and am knitting him a Christmas stocking. Hoping to get a pair of booties done yet too.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I made my great niece a very cute outfit and the other night my son said hey mom Faith just posted a picture and said a special gift from a wonderful aunt . Yep I felt so good .


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

I've made countless blankets with matching hats. I'm sure many aren't used all that much, but here's my granddaughter with her blanket that's had all the "fat and fluff" loved out of it, but still is tucked by her neck every night.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

I have two sets of grandtwins. By the time I knit two items they were outgrown. Gave up.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I have knitted things for people and never got any thanks for them and then others have sent photos of the babies in the garments that I have made for them. I still knit for newborns and toddlers too.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Heartseas said:


> My MIL gave me a dress for my son when he was born, it was crochet and I had the same book that it was in. It was the ONLY pattern in that book that I didn't like. I made sure that he wore that dress when we were visiting though as I knew that she didn't crochet and must have paid someone to do it for her and I didn't want to upset her.


Very thoughtful. I'm sure you made your MIL happy.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

here's a hoodie that was too small for my grandson by the time I finished knitting it. But it fits one of my dolls, so I get to see it all the time!


calmdestiny said:


> I have 3 newborns in my family this year. Born, Sept, Aug, and my first Grandaughter in Nov. All girls. Being a fairly new knitter, I was enthusiastic about knitting stuff for them. As many of you have already commented on about never seeing your items worn, my niece has been the only one to send me a picture of Genesis wearing one of her outfits. Granted, a newborn does not do much socializing the first month or so. They spend most of their days eating, pooping, and sleeping......but still. If I was the Mom I would put the little top over their onsies, or jammies anyway. We the knitters, do not need a professional photo shoot, special occasion, or family gathering to enjoy seeing our little ones wearing the little tops etc. Let them poop, pee, and spit up all they want. I don't consider my work a waste because each was a learning experience, and I just enjoyed making them. Next time though, I will make 2 special newborn outfits, just cuz they're so cute and tiny, but will make more toddler sizes. It's been mentioned that parents today like to dress their babies like mini grown up, little jeans, or fashion dresses. I am going to attempt some Uugg (sp), Nike booties and Mary Jane's, I even saw a pattern for cowboys boots.
> 
> I still have tons of "baby" yarn, and will continue to make baby stuff while learning more challenging stitch patterns and designs. But to new Moms, make Grammies happy, take a picture, or put an outfit on when visiting, kinda like when you put that "ugly" lamp out that Aunt Hilda gave you one year, but put back in the attic after she leaves.
> 
> Thanks for listening to my "sad" story. Tancie


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

baby outfits are SO cute and yet when I knit them, I realize they won't be worn for very long. My gripe is NO thank you's! Anyway, I enjoy knitting preemie/infant beanies for charity--we may not see a photo or receive a thank you...but, I know these ARE definitely appreciated.
Few people, especially the younger generation, ever respond to gifts these days--heck, they can't even write cursive or know how to say "thank you". Disgusting!


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

bevvyreay said:


> I'm sorry you have had this experience ,my advice is to check your market , my own daughter doesn't particularly like my hand knits and doesn't encourage me to make much for her children they do however wear regularly the few things I have made jackets,jumpers,hats etc . Also she has no qualms asking me to knit for her friends ,I always ask if hand knits are wanted and colour preference and make sure they know no offence will be taken if it's not their thing.
> Generally the stretch in the fabric and the ease of dressing is welcomed, definitely no pastels but creams,greys bright but not fluorescent and darks and my favourite random yarn. I usually make a set including a blanket,cardi,hat and booties and put the yarn label as well so they have washing instructions I don't expect a thankyou but I do ask for a picture and have been known to gently remind but only once or twice. Basically you love to knit so knit for those who love your handiwork


That is the sweetest picture. I hope to knit something just like it for expected granddaughter to wear and cuddle in going home from the hospital. To each his own but the negative comments do not represent all. Many youngsters when grown have fond memories when they look at an item that was created "just for them" even if they didn't wear it for long. I prize the sweaters my favorite aunt knitted for me when I was a child. That was many, many decades ago and I hope to get a picture of my grand in them.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> I hardly ever make baby outfits because babies grow so fast that first year. (and my son was born so large, nothing "newborn" size ever fit him). I'll make blankets and toys but not too many garments.
> 
> That being said, I am much more likely to knit for people who show appreciation!


I feel the same way about knitting for babies. I will make the quick project like hats or booties. The more detailed items, yes, they grow so fast. If I want to make something nice for them wear, I will make something that is crocheted as it works up quicker.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Didn't want to jump on and agree with word ridiculous because I've been disappointed in all the snarky Haiti 2015, etc (including some in French that people assume we're all too dumb to get) refs that have popped up this week but I guess this word fits. Dolls will be obsolete? Grands will surely come to live with you and you will do their laundry? Wow. Sad.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Lucky to have the internet,Both my nieces, and there Dad sent me photos of there babies ,Wearing what I had knitted,


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> You are a loving person Edie and you have a wonderful family.


Thank you Christine...I appreciate your lovely comments. I say it the way it is!! lol... :thumbup:


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

regarding dolls: When I purchase gifts for the Christmas Tree Angels--I always select the 2-3 year old girls. They still love baby dolls! As the kids get older...well, I just won't buy the type of dolls they seem to want. New generations.....hmmmm!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Over 30 years ago when I first started quilting I made my son a 9 patch quilt with dragon print fabric. It's been through all things imaginable and then some. Now even though it looks as though its been through the wars, it still is used and sits on the back of son's favorite chair. When asked about it he proudly tells folks that " My mom made that." Now that my quilting skills have improved I ask if he's ready for a new one and his answer is always the same "no, this one is just getting broke in good."
Should people knit, crochet or sew for little ones? Yes, because it shows love care and hope for the future. Should we expect constant use, no because children grow. The most we should hope for and expect is a Thank You.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

MartiG said:


> Didn't want to jump on and agree with word ridiculous because I've been disappointed in all the snarky Haiti 2015, etc (including some in French that people assume we're all too dumb to get) refs that have popped up this week but I guess this word fits. Dolls will be obsolete? Grands will surely come to live with you and you will do their laundry? Wow. Sad.


Well, good morning sunshine.


----------



## Bigknitter (Aug 26, 2012)

I usually knit toddler sweaters when they may get more wear from the item. That being said, I still do not always get a picture!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Should people knit, crochet or sew for little ones? Yes, because it shows love care and hope for the future. Should we expect constant use, no because children grow. The most we should hope for and expect is a Thank You.[/quote]

Exactly.


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

Makes you feel great doesn't it?


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

wilmad said:


> Makes you feel great doesn't it?


 :thumbup:


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> I tried thirds, gave up.


I gave up after first!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

beanscene said:


> I gave up after first!


I try to comprehend all the entries, today, filling up the pages. No luck.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> I try to comprehend all the entries, today, filling up the pages. No luck.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## looseille (Oct 30, 2015)

The office my daughter works in regularly has staff who are pregnant and not able to do their usual jobs drafted in, She always tells me about these mums to be and I always knit something, Jaden Hugg boots are well received jackets, hoodies and I usually have a --Little Frilly Sweater - - (Knitty.com} wrapped in tissue for any little girl who arrives. All are well received, always get a thank you often a photo later. 
I find it sad when any person who is a great knitter cannot find it in themselves to knit for a baby, if afraid they wont fit then just do size 12 month they will grow into them.
My daughter always had a drawer of hand knits to wear when she was small as luckily my mum always had the needles on the go. When she was about 5 mum knitted her a jumper it was gorgeous, dark green with fair isle across the front, Daughter hated it all the time it was being knit and when mum gave it to her she opened the wrapper took one look screwed up her face and the jumper went skimming across the room. The only way she would wear it was when I pinned her Robertson golly badges 
across the front- - -


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

Knit for charity. I make hats for the NICU babies and they are very much appreciated.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

dragonfly7673 said:


> I hardly ever make baby outfits because babies grow so fast that first year. (and my son was born so large, nothing "newborn" size ever fit him). I'll make blankets and toys but not too many garments.
> 
> That being said, I am much more likely to knit for people who show appreciation!


Yes! My child was also 9.4lb & never wore newborn outfits. She was in an undershirt, diaper & wrapped in a blanket, most of the time. The happiest thing I have made, was a small blanket (pattern similare to Old Shale) for the car-seat that was used a lot, & her friends kept asking "where did you get that? Someone make that for you?" Also, the animal hats.... are a hit... I made a bunny one at Easter. Also, the small boots, like you said, Nike, Uggs, etc. Play to your audience... & they will LOVE what you do!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

looseille said:


> The office my daughter works in regularly has staff who are pregnant and not able to do their usual jobs drafted in, She always tells me about these mums to be and I always knit something, Jaden Hugg boots are well received jackets, hoodies and I usually have a --Little Frilly Sweater - - (Knitty.com} wrapped in tissue for any little girl who arrives. All are well received, always get a thank you often a photo later.
> I find it sad when any person who is a great knitter cannot find it in themselves to knit for a baby, if afraid they wont fit then just do size 12 month they will grow into them.
> My daughter always had a drawer of hand knits to wear when she was small as luckily my mum always had the needles on the go. When she was about 5 mum knitted her a jumper it was gorgeous, dark green with fair isle across the front, Daughter hated it all the time it was being knit and when mum gave it to her she opened the wrapper took one look screwed up her face and the jumper went skimming across the room. The only way she would wear it was when I pinned her Robertson golly badges
> across the front- - -


YES... I had the ability to sew, knit, crochet, but my daughter would not wear anything home-made, in her eyes. I taught Pre-School, but she would not sit down long enough. I could cook..... she LOVED that, & is a great creative/innovative cook today! So there you go! You get what you get! They are "how they come out". They are just "little, short, inexperienced" people with minds of their own, likes, dislikes, & preferences, gifts, skills!


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Yes! I totally agree. A baby should be kept warm even if he/she will outgrow the garment. I had a premie 2 lbs4oz. She wasn't 10 lbs until she was 10 months old. Best dressed baby ever!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I agree also. My preemie son was the just about 10 lbs. at 11 months. He wound up having heart surgery at 5 months, which interrupted his growth processes.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> I try to comprehend all the entries, today, filling up the pages. No luck.


The answer being - just knit for chickens 😉


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

beanscene said:


> The answer being - just knit for chickens 😉


Haha, good one.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

cah said:


> Gee, I wish someone would have knit for my kid when he was little!! I wasn't a knitter back then. He got a few blankets, and one hat from the hospital (I still have that cute little thing). He was born at 4 lbs. 6 oz. Not exactly a preemie, but he did wear preemie things for a while, THEN he fit in newborn things, lol. It was quite a while before he outgrew that size. Not everyone gives birth to a watermelon, some of us can only make coconuts.


 :lol: Omg....I can't stop laughing. I think mine was more the size of a Kiwi!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Haha, good one.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

I agree - just knit a blanket. I don't like knitting with fingering yarn. The blanket is useful in the beginning to keep them warm in the stroller or the car seat. It can then go into the closet but come out again when they move out of cribs into beds, which is what my 3-year-old twin granddaughters are about to do. 

Meanwhile, I knitted them 12-month size sweater jackets, and then size 2 in the same pattern but different colors. Those still fit, but there's a size 3 in the pattern that I'll be making in the spring in colors that they have specifically requested. 

I don't have a big family, and the 5 blankets I've knitted for the great-grandchildren of my parents (my granddaughters and great-nephews) are probably all there are going to be. Makes me sad.


----------



## SuzyinTX (Sep 15, 2013)

All I make anymore are blankets, and usually oversized so the can be used longer. Once in awhile I'll make a hat, but just occasionally.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

I knitted an outfit for a relative's baby once and they joked about it when I gave it to them.
What it made me realise is that not everyone likes handknits, and just because I thought it was cute, doesn't mean they will.
Needless to say, I never saw it on the baby. &#128533;


----------



## Starrmark (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you for saying this. I keep hearing that the grands "Love" their fill-in-the-blank, but I never see them wearing any of them. Just one photo would be really appreciated.
I have one granddaughter who desperately wants to learn to knit, but her mom won't give us an overnight or even a day-long visit to work on it.
I am considering the doll clothes, but I hate to knit on such a small-scale.
Just venting, too.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

I made lots of mainly cardigans for my 1st and only ( so far ) Grandchild. But I told my daughter to please give me back any she didn't like and no way would I be offended, she only gave me 2 back that she wasn't keen on but they went to another baby who was in need of clothes. My GS still loves his blankets. I'm just in the process of knitting him Aran and chunky sweaters ready for the cold weather.


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

When I give hand made gifts for newborns I never make anything in a newborn size. I will make a sweater in size 1 or size 2. Way after the kid is born I will get pictures of the child playing in the playground wearing one of my sweaters!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

bostonbean2 said:


> You lucky duck you. I had to buy lots of maternity clothes. I gained so much weight things didn't fit for very long. The clothes I brought with me to wear home didn't fit and had to wear maternity clothes home.


You are not alone, old bean. That was me too - three times - my maternity clothes got worn out. I was like a battleship in full sail especially with the middle one  :lol:


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Crochetnknit said:


> My first son was the same way. And he outgrew things before I could even dress him in them! So, I usually give blankets or teddy bears. They stay around much longer and are more appreciated.


My youngest was just the opposite. He was below the 5th percentile. He wore 0-3 week booties for 3 months. When he was a year old he was still in 9 month size clothes. He actually wore out some of his baby clothes. He didn't grow into age-size clothes until he was 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

My daughter used some of her own newborn outfits on her dollies when she was a bit older--a different type of use, but still well-loved!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I'm waiting for grandchildren. My children wear what I knit for them so I'm 100% sure their offspring, if any, will be wearing my knits. Meantime I make shawls and I have pictures of babies in them so I'll keep on doing them.
I made two pairs of bootees in different sizes for the new neighbours' baby recently and I'm sure they'll be worn. I've seen that baby wearing hand crocheted and knitted items..


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> I knitted an outfit for a relative's baby once and they joked about it when I gave it to them.
> What it made me realise is that not everyone likes handknits, and just because I thought it was cute, doesn't mean they will.
> Needless to say, I never saw it on the baby. 😕


I agree. That is precisely why I only knit baby items when asked to.

I see no point in knitting baby items just because I might enjoy knitting them.... Unless they are appreciated (or even wanted) I simply don't bother.

I have plenty of adult items and other items that I know will be worn and appreciated for years to come.... No need for me to knit baby items unless I know they are wanted (requested). Otherwise I am simply wasting my time!


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

You know, the styles have really changes. I only have grandsons and my daughter really doesn't like a lot of the hand knit styles for boys. I made each a gorgeous blanket that she kept over the rockers all the time. I made some toys and felted a toy bag to take to the park. I stayed away from clothes. 

We don't live in a cold climate so each kid has one hat and scarf and that's about it. I understood and didn't have a problem with it. Personally I'm not that crazy about a lot on the baby clothes patterns either. I made each a couple sweaters but the kids just don't even wear sweaters here too often as its warm out most of the time. 

I knit for charity and a few friends and myself. I try to make accessories,toys and jewelry. I find these things people enjoy rather than clothing.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> I agree. That is precisely why I only knit baby items when asked to.
> 
> I see no point in knitting baby items just because I might enjoy knitting them.... Unless they are appreciated (or even wanted) I simply don't bother.
> 
> I have plenty of adult items and other items that I know will be worn and appreciated for years to come.... No need for me to knit baby items unless I know they are wanted (requested). Otherwise I am simply wasting my time!


Yet.your posts are a waste of everyone's time! Repeat and repeat!! So you don't knit for babies..got it the first 20 times you said it!


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I became a Gr. Grandma last week and I knit a baby blanket for the baby. I got my first picture right after she was born wrapped in my blanket. My dear grand daughter took it to the hospital with her cause it meant so much to her from me. I cannot tell you how honored I was when I saw it. Out of all of my children and grand children this is the most thoughtful one. She asked for some of my ornaments she remembered as a child, all my cookie recipes, and loves everything I make them.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Oh my god, I just had a wicked flash back to the "I Love Lucy" episodes when she was pregnant with "little Ricky". That was exactly what she wore!
> 
> Gigi


It was what I had in the UK circa 1972.....I am NOT a "Lucy" personallity,and hated the twee look,but they didn't make maternity jeans in those days!!
As for getting into my normal clothes,grrrrr,and I bet you have long legs too :-D :-D Lol.They thought DD was twins,but it turned out that she must have been swimming lengths,another of those embarrassing moments in life.Lindseymary


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Lovemygreys said:


> I became a Gr. Grandma last week and I knit a baby blanket for the baby. I got my first picture right after she was born wrapped in my blanket. My dear grand daughter took it to the hospital with her cause it meant so much to her from me. I cannot tell you how honored I was when I saw it. Out of all of my children and grand children this is the most thoughtful one. She asked for some of my ornaments she remembered as a child, all my cookie recipes, and loves everything I make them.


Congratulations!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

veets said:


> When I give hand made gifts for newborns I never make anything in a newborn size. I will make a sweater in size 1 or size 2. Way after the kid is born I will get pictures of the child playing in the playground wearing one of my sweaters!


Beautiful. Good for you.


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I knit sweaters for all the new babies in our church. I agree that most babies grow so fast that they don't wear things long so I usually knit a six month size. One young mother (she has 5 now) always gives me a picture of the baby in the sweater. A few months ago I saw one little girl who is now in school with her doll wearing the sweater I knit her. Loved that. I love to knit so will keep doing it for my own pleasure if for nothing else.
bbk


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Yet.your posts are a waste of everyone's time! Repeat and repeat!! So you don't knit for babies..got it the first 20 times you said it!


Yes, Ms Amy, we got it, and we just don't care what you think. We will do what we want to do, and we do not consider knitting for babies a waste of time.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Over 30 years ago when I first started quilting I made my son a 9 patch quilt with dragon print fabric. It's been through all things imaginable and then some. Now even though it looks as though its been through the wars, it still is used and sits on the back of son's favorite chair. When asked about it he proudly tells folks that " My mom made that." Now that my quilting skills have improved I ask if he's ready for a new one and his answer is always the same "no, this one is just getting broke in good."
> Should people knit, crochet or sew for little ones? Yes, because it shows love care and hope for the future. Should we expect constant use, no because children grow. The most we should hope for and expect is a Thank You.


Such a heart warming story! I am proud of both ...you and your son! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> I agree. That is precisely why I only knit baby items when asked to.
> 
> I see no point in knitting baby items just because I might enjoy knitting them.... Unless they are appreciated (or even wanted) I simply don't bother.
> 
> I have plenty of adult items and other items that I know will be worn and appreciated for years to come.... No need for me to knit baby items unless I know they are wanted (requested). Otherwise I am simply wasting my time!


I can see why your friend picked that beautiful pattern and that colour. Such a gorgeous pink.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Lovemygreys said:


> I became a Gr. Grandma last week and I knit a baby blanket for the baby. I got my first picture right after she was born wrapped in my blanket. My dear grand daughter took it to the hospital with her cause it meant so much to her from me. I cannot tell you how honored I was when I saw it. Out of all of my children and grand children this is the most thoughtful one. She asked for some of my ornaments she remembered as a child, all my cookie recipes, and loves everything I make them.


That is really nice and a total compliment to you.


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

This little dress was knit for a g'daughter. My daughter asked me if I would mind if they had her wear it for pictures at 3 months. Perfectly fine with me! The best part has been that she continues to wear it, now at 8 months, and as a tunic over leggings...and she looks adorable dressed like that at her tender age. She has been able to use this knit item a lot longer than many of the store bought clothing items.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

MsNewKnit said:


> This little dress was knit for a g'daughter. My daughter asked me if I would mind if they had her wear it for pictures at 3 months. Perfectly fine with me! The best part has been that she continues to wear it, now at 8 months, and as a tunic over leggings...and she looks adorable dressed like that at her tender age. She has been able to use this knit item a lot longer than many of the store bought clothing items.


Now that's a compliment....and she's so gorgeous.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

MsNewKnit said:


> This little dress was knit for a g'daughter. My daughter asked me if I would mind if they had her wear it for pictures at 3 months. Perfectly fine with me! The best part has been that she continues to wear it, now at 8 months, and as a tunic over leggings...and she looks adorable dressed like that at her tender age. She has been able to use this knit item a lot longer than many of the store bought clothing items.


Adorable!!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

MsNewKnit said:


> This little dress was knit for a g'daughter. My daughter asked me if I would mind if they had her wear it for pictures at 3 months. Perfectly fine with me! The best part has been that she continues to wear it, now at 8 months, and as a tunic over leggings...and she looks adorable dressed like that at her tender age. She has been able to use this knit item a lot longer than many of the store bought clothing items.


Adorable and yes, it is so cute when they wear their little dresses as tunics over their leggings.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Yes, Ms Amy, we got it, and we just don't care what you think. *We will do what we want to do, and we do not consider knitting for babies a waste of time*.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: And We ENJOY IT! :lol:


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I asked my DIL if she would like knitted items and she said she would. I then asked her to post on Pinterest baby clothes that she liked for style and colour. I knit as closely to her board as possible. I also post patterns I like for her approval. We both like Martin Storey and Debbie Bliss patterns, modern, easy care and stylish.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

So sweet! 


MsNewKnit said:


> This little dress was knit for a g'daughter. My daughter asked me if I would mind if they had her wear it for pictures at 3 months. Perfectly fine with me! The best part has been that she continues to wear it, now at 8 months, and as a tunic over leggings...and she looks adorable dressed like that at her tender age. She has been able to use this knit item a lot longer than many of the store bought clothing items.


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

I love this Forum. I learn so much from everyone and very much enjoy everyone's point of view. Is it me or or has courtesy and gentleness been deleted from some of our members?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Great idea!


Celt Knitter said:


> I asked my DIL if she would like knitted items and she said she would. I then asked her to post on Pinterest baby clothes that she liked for style and colour. I knit as closely to her board as possible. I also post patterns I like for her approval. We both like Martin Storey and Debbie Bliss patterns, modern, easy care and stylish.


 :thumbup:


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I Knit For Newborns And Babies Of All Ages And Sizes.
> Why? Because No Matter What - They Deserve Something Nice No Matter What Others Think.
> Why? Because No Matter What - They (Including Parents) Deserve To Know That The Baby Is Loved (And Thought About) ----
> Not Just At The Time It Stops Growing And Going Forward.
> Happy Crafting For The Wee Ones.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

MsNewKnit said:


> This little dress was knit for a g'daughter. My daughter asked me if I would mind if they had her wear it for pictures at 3 months. Perfectly fine with me! The best part has been that she continues to wear it, now at 8 months, and as a tunic over leggings...and she looks adorable dressed like that at her tender age. She has been able to use this knit item a lot longer than many of the store bought clothing items.


That is gorgeous

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Starrmark said:


> Thank you for saying this. I keep hearing that the grands "Love" their fill-in-the-blank, but I never see them wearing any of them. Just one photo would be really appreciated.
> I have one granddaughter who desperately wants to learn to knit, but her mom won't give us an overnight or even a day-long visit to work on it.
> I am considering the doll clothes, but I hate to knit on such a small-scale.
> Just venting, too.


Beautiful!

I am going to be starting one of thes this afternoon.

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

dccjb said:


> I made lots of mainly cardigans for my 1st and only ( so far ) Grandchild. But I told my daughter to please give me back any she didn't like and no way would I be offended, she only gave me 2 back that she wasn't keen on but they went to another baby who was in need of clothes. My GS still loves his blankets. I'm just in the process of knitting him Aran and chunky sweaters ready for the cold weather.


Omg what a stunning display. They are all beautiful!

Gigi


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

MsNewKnit said:


> This little dress was knit for a g'daughter. My daughter asked me if I would mind if they had her wear it for pictures at 3 months. Perfectly fine with me! The best part has been that she continues to wear it, now at 8 months, and as a tunic over leggings...and she looks adorable dressed like that at her tender age. She has been able to use this knit item a lot longer than many of the store bought clothing items.


How beautiful the baby and dress/tunic. I like this idea.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

HERE...HERE


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

PaulaZ said:


> I love this Forum. I learn so much from everyone and very much enjoy everyone's point of view. Is it me or or has courtesy and gentleness been deleted from some of our members?


Haven't you noticed? If AmyKnits posts anything "The Group" comments on every sentence ad nauseum. They have admitted it on other posts that they do it to bait her. They obviously don't have much going on in their lives, poor things. They even keep all her past posts and quote them also ad nauseum.
On the other hand, whatever comments they make are ooh!ed And aah!ed about, no matter how obvious or stupid they are.
Sadly, some of them seem to be really nice at other times. Strange that they are so obsessive about one poster.
It's good to see that the decent ladies just ignore these nasty comments and get on with the subject of the OP.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

dragonfly7673 said:


> I hardly ever make baby outfits because babies grow so fast that first year. (and my son was born so large, nothing "newborn" size ever fit him). I'll make blankets and toys but not too many garments.
> 
> That being said, I am much more likely to knit for people who show appreciation!


Ditto :? :-/


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, especially in the season of peace and good will....reminds me of the playground.


gillyc said:


> Haven't you noticed? If AmyKnits posts anything "The Group" comments on every sentence ad nauseum. They have admitted it on other posts that they do it to bait her. They obviously don't have much going on in their lives, poor things. They even keep all her past posts and quote them also ad nauseum.
> On the other hand, whatever comments they make are ooh!ed And aah!ed about, no matter how obvious or stupid they are.
> Sadly, some of them seem to be really nice at other times. Strange that they are so obsessive about one poster.
> It's good to see that the decent ladies just ignore these nasty comments and get on with the subject of the OP.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Tancie,
I'm sorry that your knits haven't been warmly received... I know how excited you were to be able to knit them, as you purchased such lovely yarn from me. I don't understand the young mothers of today.
There are cool days and certainly the nights get cold. What could be more comforting than a hand knitted item, made with LOVE???
I'd much rather be enveloped in that, then some mass produced item from China... even if it doesn't flaunt a "designer" label!!!


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

wlk4fun647 said:


> There are cool days and certainly the nights get cold. What could be more comforting than a hand knitted item, made with LOVE???
> I'd much rather be enveloped in that, then some mass produced item from China... even if it doesn't flaunt a "designer" label!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## margaretinoregon (Mar 31, 2013)

My granddaughter was here the other day and she mentioned that she "had to take" the baby blanket I knit for my gs 12 YEARS ago! away from him. Seems he still loves it to death and it is in shreds but he refuses to let it go She said she was planning to make a shadow box so he could have it in his room and see it all the time! NOW THAT"S an endorsement for making things for baby!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

lindseymary said:


> It was what I had in the UK circa 1972.....I am NOT a "Lucy" personallity,and hated the twee look,but they didn't make maternity jeans in those days!!
> As for getting into my normal clothes,grrrrr,and I bet you have long legs too :-D :-D Lol.They thought DD was twins,but it turned out that she must have been swimming lengths,another of those embarrassing moments in life.Lindseymary


I too was pregnant in 1971, Mothercare in the UK carried some quite nice maternity wear, but as for jeans, I wore my hubby's, zip open, held up with suspenders (braces) and a big sweater or maternity top!!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

MsNewKnit said:


> This little dress was knit for a g'daughter. My daughter asked me if I would mind if they had her wear it for pictures at 3 months. Perfectly fine with me! The best part has been that she continues to wear it, now at 8 months, and as a tunic over leggings...and she looks adorable dressed like that at her tender age. She has been able to use this knit item a lot longer than many of the store bought clothing items.


Delightful, baby and dress/tunic!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

It seems you haven't seen any of her posts bullying and belittling KP members and telling lies all the time.

Some people will not sit back and put up with it. 



gillyc said:


> Haven't you noticed? If AmyKnits posts anything "The Group" comments on every sentence ad nauseum. They have admitted it on other posts that they do it to bait her. They obviously don't have much going on in their lives, poor things. They even keep all her past posts and quote them also ad nauseum.
> On the other hand, whatever comments they make are ooh!ed And aah!ed about, no matter how obvious or stupid they are.
> Sadly, some of them seem to be really nice at other times. Strange that they are so obsessive about one poster.
> It's good to see that the decent ladies just ignore these nasty comments and get on with the subject of the OP.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Peace and goodwill should not be seasonal, IMO - and when one person continually tells untruths and unashamedly belittles others then she will be pulled up about it. 



Celt Knitter said:


> Yes, especially in the season of peace and good will....reminds me of the playground.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Neither should maturity. All the tattle does is clutter up interesting topics with pages of bitchery.


gr8knitwit2 said:


> Peace and goodwill should not be seasonal, IMO - and when one person continually tells untruths and unashamedly belittles others then she will be pulled up about it.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

You can always choose not to read.

- it's a shame you see it as 'tattle' and 'bitchery'.

Should KP members just let her ride roughshod over others?? IMO, No! 



Celt Knitter said:


> Neither should maturity. All the tattle does is clutter up interesting topics with pages of bitchery.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> You can always choose not to read.
> 
> - it's a shame you see it as 'tattle' and 'bitchery'.
> 
> Should KP members just let her ride roughshod over others?? IMO, No!


You are absolutely, positively 100% correct! And it's MY prerogative to SAY so


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

gillyc said:


> Haven't you noticed? If AmyKnits posts anything "The Group" comments on every sentence ad nauseum. They have admitted it on other posts that they do it to bait her. They obviously don't have much going on in their lives, poor things. They even keep all her past posts and quote them also ad nauseum.
> On the other hand, whatever comments they make are ooh!ed And aah!ed about, no matter how obvious or stupid they are.
> Sadly, some of them seem to be really nice at other times. Strange that they are so obsessive about one poster.
> It's good to see that the decent ladies just ignore these nasty comments and get on with the subject of the OP.


Your darn right I keep her prior posts. Only proof there is when caught in an untruth, bullying, and name calling. It's not baiting, just pointing out inconsistencies in her tales. The reason so many of us keep her posts is if she gets mad enough she has her posts deleted, then claims to *never * have said such things. We've seen entire topics she started disappear when someone disagrees with her.
You state we have nothing much going on in our lives. Oh, how wrong you are. We all lead full and productive lives outside of KP. I for one have hauled hay and feed for my livestock this morning in temperatures with wind chill factored in was well below zero. But I suppose that doesn't count because by some is considered unproductive.
Here's one of her better posts where I was called a dumb cow.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-377620-56.html
And here's another one of my faves.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-377620-57.html

So tell ya what find out the entire story before passing judgment.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... seems some prefer to be "decent ladies". 



cindye6556 said:


> Your darn right I keep her prior posts. Only proof there is when caught in an untruth, bullying, and name calling. It's not baiting, just pointing out inconsistencies in her tales. The reason so many of us keep her posts is if she gets mad enough she has her posts deleted, then claims to *never * have said such things. We even seen entire topics she started disappear when someone disagrees with her.
> You state we have nothing much going on in our lives. Oh, how wrong you are. We all lead full and productive lives outside of KP. I for one have hauled hay and feed for my livestock this morning in temperatures with wind chill factored in was well below zero. But I suppose that doesn't count because by some is considered unproductive.
> Here's one of her better posts where I was called a dumb cow.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-377620-56.html
> ...


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I usually knit size 2 or 3 toddler clothes. If it is family, I will make a going home outfit and that is all. Babies get so many newborn, 6 month clothing.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

With being able to post pics on the computer it would be nice if the receiver would post a pic of the child in the article that was made for them. Lucky to even get a thank you anymore.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

IYO! Kettle, pot and black! I usually don't read it, but it is sometimes difficult to avoid in an interesting topic! You don't change someone's behaviour by acting in the same way. That only validates the initial behaviour. There are too many dreadful things happening in real life to bother sweating the small stuff like this.


gr8knitwit2 said:


> You can always choose not to read.
> 
> - it's a shame you see it as 'tattle' and 'bitchery'.
> 
> Should KP members just let her ride roughshod over others?? IMO, No!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm not the one complaining and whining about posts!

Usually don't read it - well, carry on not reading then - simples!! 

God forbid that anyone could change AK's behaviour - that will NEVER happen.

It's a shame you see her being called out as "validating her initial behaviour" instead of it being a warning to those who may be conned by all her lies - like most of the attic dwellers were, at first.

So accepting lies and bullying is sweating the small stuff? So many things in real life start out this way.

At least one KP member, I feel, could easily have gone into the depths of depression over what her ladyship did to her on KP.



Celt Knitter said:


> IYO! Kettle, pot and black! I usually don't read it, but it is sometimes difficult to avoid in an interesting topic! You don't change someone's behaviour by acting in the same way. That only validates the initial behaviour. There are too many dreadful things happening in real life to bother sweating the small stuff like this.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> I'm not the one complaining and whining about posts!
> 
> Usually don't read it - well, carry on not reading then - simples!!
> 
> ...


Had it been said to weaker woman. I am sure I know who you mean, it not only could've sent her into horrible depression, but could have caused her to be suicidal!!

No exaggeration.. Seen it, counseled it, and handled the after affects!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Exactly! 



fortunate1 said:


> Had it been said to weaker woman. I am sure I know who you mean, it not only could've sent her into horrible depression, but could have caused her to be suicidal!!
> 
> No exaggeration.. Seen it, counseled it, and handled the after affects!


----------



## mdell (Jul 9, 2015)

After my first niece was born(and, of course, I live in hot Florida, a mixed blessing!), I switched to baby afghans. they don't have to fit, I don't have to worry about them growing into them in July and most of my nieces and nephews used them for years. One of my greatest joys was when my niece brought my great nephews afghan back years later and said "can you repair all the holes--This has been washed so many times?"(of course, I can!!!) Also, I reserve my work for only the most special-most people don't appreciate it...


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

OK, you win, KP Police....I'm contemplating cutting my throat!


gr8knitwit2 said:


> Exactly!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... that's not even funny.



Celt Knitter said:


> OK, you win, KP Police....I'm contemplating cutting my throat!


 :thumbdown:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... that's not even funny.
> 
> :thumbdown:


No it isn't. 
I know of 2 people off the top of my head at the moment, who were sent spiraling for a bit.

ETA: Make it 3 - I just remembered another.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Pity some KPers can't try to understand.



galaxycraft said:


> No it isn't.
> I know of 2 people off the top of my head at the moment, who were sent spiraling for a bit.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

dragonfly7673 said:


> I hardly ever make baby outfits because babies grow so fast that first year. (and my son was born so large, nothing "newborn" size ever fit him). I'll make blankets and toys but not too many garments.
> 
> That being said, I am much more likely to knit for people who show appreciation!


I hear you. My first was 10 lbs., and his brother was 11 lbs. There were things, including an entire bag of diapers, that never fit either one.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

It wasn't meant to be! I had similar thoughts when the person who posted after you and agreed with you attacked me a couple of times. One can never tell where a person is in his or her life and that was a very bad time in mine, and I've seen a few people driven off here by similar tactics.


gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... that's not even funny.
> 
> :thumbdown:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mdell said:


> After my first niece was born(and, of course, I live in hot Florida, a mixed blessing!), I switched to baby afghans. they don't have to fit, I don't have to worry about them growing into them in July and most of my nieces and nephews used them for years. One of my greatest joys was when my niece brought my great nephews afghan back years later and said "can you repair all the holes--This has been washed so many times?"(of course, I can!!!) Also, I reserve my work for only the most special-most people don't appreciate it...


What a compliment to you..... Very nice.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

I "suffer" the same delimma. I almost always have to ask a mother to please show me what the outfit looks like on the baby and then it's like just popping a hat crooked on a little head as if saying "there are you satisfied?". I'm going to be more of a grouch with newborn knitting, unless for a hospital. I don't want HUGE praises, but a nice thankyou would be lovely.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

If that's the case, I would have thought you may have understood why AK should be brought to account.



Celt Knitter said:


> It wasn't meant to be! I had similar thoughts when the person who posted after you and agreed with you attacked me a couple of times. One can never tell where a person is in his or her life and that was a very bad time in mine, and I've seen a few people driven off here by similar tactics.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

dragonfly7673 said:


> I hardly ever make baby outfits because babies grow so fast that first year. (and my son was born so large, nothing "newborn" size ever fit him). I'll make blankets and toys but not too many garments....


Me too, even for my own grandchild/ren. I prefer to spend my time knitting things that will generally fit longer than a few weeks. I did knit a few tiny things for my first GD and happily the 2nd is due at the same time of year, so she will get to wear the same things... I like to knit 6" baby wash cloths as well as blankets. They 'fit' for a long time... I don't knit very fast...


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

valmac said:


> ... nice maternity wear, but as for jeans, I wore my hubby's, zip open, held up with suspenders (braces) and a big sweater or maternity top!!


I 'made' my own jeans. I bought a pair of normal jeans at the local op shop for around$1 and cut out a U shaped piece from the front and sewed a piece of stretch fabric in it's place. They were very comfortable.. That was 1977... I made all my own maternity clothes, we didn't have much money and my mother gifted me with fabric for producing her first grand child...


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rodney (Apr 23, 2015)

I was so happy to have found this forum but here lately I've been sadden by the tone some of the members have taken. So before some of you jump on me I realize I don't have to read the post. I was naive to believe the conversation would be about knitting and crafting only and not get so personal. I have enjoyed the knowledge I've gained from all you talented people but I have such a knot in my stomach now from reading some of today's post that I will unsubscribe for a while. I hope you all have a blessed and happy holiday. God Bless.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

You couldn't have read some of the vile comments AK has made in the past or you would have exited a lot sooner, if you think this thread is bad. Enjoy the holidays. 



Rodney said:


> I was so happy to have found this forum but here lately I've been sadden by the tone some of the members have taken. So before some of you jump on me I realize I don't have to read the post. I was naive to believe the conversation would be about knitting and crafting only and not get so personal. I have enjoyed the knowledge I've gained from all you talented people but I have such a knot in my stomach now from reading some of today's post that I will unsubscribe for a while. I hope you all have a blessed and happy holiday. God Bless.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I've had happy results making baby things, especially giving to those who are crafters and into natural fibers. My young neighbor loved the "Froggy Legs" I made her son with beautiful Madeline Tosh superwash. The pattern is on ravelry, and sized to grow--you open up the waistband when they get too short, and also you can open up the feet. That little boy wore them frequently till he was almost two.
Another sweet young mother wrote the longest thank you letter I've ever gotten, and said the blanket I made her was the only hand made thing her baby was given and how much it meant to her. Not all people are unappreciative. Also, babies are very cooperative about wearing what you want them to wear!!


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I 'made' my own jeans. I bought a pair of normal jeans at the local op shop for around$1 and cut out a U shaped piece from the front and sewed a piece of stretch fabric in it's place. They were very comfortable.. That was 1977... I made all my own maternity clothes, we didn't have much money and my mother gifted me with fabric for producing her first grand child...


 In 1996 my mom did the same for me! Worked great.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

MsNewKnit said:


> This little dress was knit for a g'daughter. My daughter asked me if I would mind if they had her wear it for pictures at 3 months. Perfectly fine with me! The best part has been that she continues to wear it, now at 8 months, and as a tunic over leggings...and she looks adorable dressed like that at her tender age. She has been able to use this knit item a lot longer than many of the store bought clothing items.


That is too beautiful!!! and what a sleeping beauty she is! I would love to make this for my GD. Any chance of sharing the pattern?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> It seems you haven't seen any of her posts bullying and belittling KP members and telling lies all the time.
> 
> Some people will not sit back and put up with it.


Oh, I remember Gilly very well. That is one person blind to anything negative about her friend. She insulted me far back and I shall never forget her.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I like doing blankets and sweaters.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

There are two conversations going on here. One about knitting, which is the focus of this group. The other about personal attacks that have nothing to do with knitting. 
Where is admin?


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Kadoonya said:


> There are two conversations going on here. One about knitting, which is the focus of this group. The other about personal attacks that have nothing to do with knitting.
> Where is admin?


Use the Report Issue button, otherwise they don't know what is going on.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

lorraine 55 said:


> Use the Report Issue button, otherwise they don't know what is going on.


And what issue would that be?


----------



## Knitting by Nana (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi Calmdestiny, I have to agree with you. not all people realize how much LOVE and work goes into a handmade item. just knowing you did it makes you feel good. Congratulations on all the babies and keep on knitting and learning. I have been knitting for 60+ years and still learning things - and a LOT of info I get here at KP. This is a GREAT site and always very helpful people.

I hope you and your family and loved ones have a very MERRY CHRISTMAS and the very best of the upcoming year.
Nancy in CA


----------



## ibrow (Mar 22, 2011)

I've knitted for my grandsons since before they were born and now that the eldest is 5 I have my reward - I'm currently knitting him a sweater and when I measured it against him he said. 'Oh Grannie, that's just gorgeous. Will you finish it soon?' (And Disgo - I make sure I have space for baby yarn AND Lego!)


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Then only read the posts you're interested in - just a suggestion.



Kadoonya said:


> There are two conversations going on here. One about knitting, which is the focus of this group. The other about personal attacks that have nothing to do with knitting.
> Where is admin?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Knitting by Nana said:


> Hi Calmdestiny, I have to agree with you. not all people realize how much LOVE and work goes into a handmade item. just knowing you did it makes you feel good. Congratulations on all the babies and keep on knitting and learning. I have been knitting for 60+ years and still learning things - and a LOT of info I get here at KP. This is a GREAT site and always very helpful people.
> 
> I hope you and your family and loved ones have a very MERRY CHRISTMAS and the very best of the upcoming year.
> Nancy in CA


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I generally knit items in 0-3 mo size. Then all but the very largest of newborns can wear the item(s) for at least a short while. Last gift I made for a baby boy was a sweater and hat to coordinate with the purchased outfit I gave him. The last baby girl I knit for got several hats with crocheted flowers that could be mixed and matched to go with all her outfits (mom is very fashion conscious).


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Oh, I remember Gilly very well. That is one person blind to anything negative about her friend. She insulted me far back and I shall never forget her.


I have gone back over all my posts and cannot find where I insulted you. If I have, please accept my apologies.
I am certainly not blind to AmyKnit's faults, but I take what's useful or informative and ignore the rest. I suggest you do the same.


----------



## Jpitman (May 25, 2011)

I have had the same experience of my great granddaughter not wearing what I made. She is now almost four and has a list of what she wants me to make her when she visits and I am using my baby yarn for doll clothes.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gillyc said:


> I have gone back over all my posts and cannot find where I insulted you. If I have, please accept my apologies.
> I am certainly not blind to AmyKnit's faults, but I take what's useful or informative and ignore the rest. I suggest you do the same.


The beginning of the Cesspool, First page, first section. "Jealous old hags".Hard to forget


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> The beginning of the Cesspool, First page, first section. "Jealous old hags".Hard to forget


 :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-360215-1.html


chrisjac said:


> The beginning of the Cesspool, First page, first section. "Jealous old hags".Hard to forget


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

ibrow said:


> I've knitted for my grandsons since before they were born and now that the eldest is 5 I have my reward - I'm currently knitting him a sweater and when I measured it against him he said. 'Oh Grannie, that's just gorgeous. Will you finish it soon?' (And Disgo - I make sure I have space for baby yarn AND Lego!)


 :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> The beginning of the Cesspool, First page, first section. "Jealous old hags".Hard to forget


 :thumbup: I've never forgotten either. Jealous we're not....of anything.

I'm still waiting for the answer of what exactly we're jealous of. I've asked several times and not had a coherent answer.


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> The beginning of the Cesspool, First page, first section. "Jealous old hags".Hard to forget


And you recognised yourself? If the cap fits wear it! 
I suggest you get over yourself. 
I really should have left it as just jealous. Your gang changed it to biddies which is probably better.
The gang is much more spiteful than AK ever is.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

gillyc said:


> And you recognised yourself? If the cap fits wear it!
> I suggest you get over yourself.
> I really should have left it as just jealous. Your gang changed it to biddies which is probably better.
> The gang is much more spiteful than AK ever is.


Pffttttt ----- The "Gang" DID NOT --- I Repeat ---- DID NOT
Start calling themselves biddies or any other name.

It Was AmyKnits, Sockit2me, Disgo, And Yourself, with a few others that got on the band wagon.

The folks here took the name calling and turn the NEGATIVE into a POSITIVE AND A JOKE ----

So Get Over Yourself, Missy.

And Missy, The Good Folks Here -- Are Not A GANG!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gillyc said:


> And you recognised yourself? If the cap fits wear it!
> I suggest you get over yourself.
> I really should have left it as just jealous. Your gang changed it to biddies which is probably better.
> The gang is much more spiteful than AK ever is.


So I guess you took back your apology?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

gillyc said:


> And you recognised yourself? If the cap fits wear it!
> I suggest you get over yourself.
> I really should have left it as just jealous. Your gang changed it to biddies which is probably better.
> The gang is much more spiteful than AK ever is.


Oh, yes. We call folks dumb, tell them constantly how our way is the only way, and insult their choices in yarn.

Did you even bother to read the links I posted yesterday to some of her greastest hits? Those were just 2 directed at me after a simple good morning.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> So I guess you took back your apology?


None was actually there. Just like AK --- talks out both sides.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Oh, yes. We call folks dumb, tell them constantly how our way is the only way, and insult their choices in yarn.
> 
> Did you even bother to read the links I posted yesterday to some of her greastest hits? Those were just 2 directed at me after a simple good morning.


Just to name a few among the thousands of insults, belittling, harassing, trolling, stalking, etc --- the thing had done over the past 3 years.
Not to mention the other name callings.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Just to name a few among the thousands of insults, belittling, harassing, trolling, stalking, etc --- the thing had done over the past 3 years.


True. It never ends, but leave "it" alone, and returns worse than ever.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

I keep getting notices of new comments that include the phrase 'sad reality...' 
That does sum it up. Time to stop needling each other and get back to knitting. Really. How did it get from knitting for babies to being mean girls?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

gillyc said:


> And you recognised yourself? If the cap fits wear it!
> I suggest you get over yourself.
> I really should have left it as just jealous. Your gang changed it to biddies which is probably better.
> The gang is much more spiteful than AK ever is.


Just Common Sense And It Is NOT Rocket Science ----
When The OP Is Talking About The People Posting In The Attic ...
You Proclaim In Essence ALL People Posting In The Attic Is ---
"Unfortunately it seems to be inhabited by jealous old hags!"Sep 10, 15


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Just Common Sense And It Is NOT Rocket Science ----
> When The OP Is Talking About The People Posting In The Attic ...
> You Proclaim In Essence ALL People Posting In The Attic Is ---


No, I was very careful to say " it seems".


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

gillyc said:


> No, I was very careful to say " it seems".


No answer for me?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

gillyc said:


> No, I was very careful to say " it seems".


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-377976-13.html#8384471

Just to refresh your memory.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

gillyc said:


> No, I was very careful to say " it seems".


Pffttt ---- Minnie MEME. :roll: :thumbdown:
"It Seems" DOES NOT VOID The Slam To ALL Folks Who Post In The Attic.
Why Do You Think Others Not In The "Gang" As Some Call It --- Posted In Reply To Your Slam With Self Defense??? Hah???
Nor Did The OP Make Any Type Of Name Calling --- You Were The FIRST Response And With The Name Calling To All People Who Post In The Attic.
Not Too Bright This Morning Are You?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Pffttt ---- Minnie MEME. :roll: :thumbdown:
> "It Seems" DOES NOT VOID The Slam To ALL Folks Who Post In The Attic.
> Why Do You Think Others Not In The "Gang" As Some Call It --- Posted In Reply To Your Slam With Self Defense??? Hah???
> Nor Did The OP Make Any Type Of Name Calling --- You Were The FIRST Response And With The Name Calling To All People Who Post In The Attic.
> Not Too Bright This Morning Are You?


Cut from the same cloth. They ask for proof, you give it to them, they look for an out, blame someone else , attack you, and disappear.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I totally agree with all you just said. Makes one sad.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

You spoke of attic dwellers ...

You evidently have not read the comments posted by AK, in the past, or you would NEVER have written:

"... The gang is much more spiteful than AK ever is.[/quote]

Shame on you. 



gillyc said:


> And you recognised yourself? If the cap fits wear it!
> I suggest you get over yourself.
> I really should have left it as just jealous. Your gang changed it to biddies which is probably better.
> The gang is much more spiteful than AK ever is.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Some people only see what they want to see. And, most of Amy's worst posts have been deleted.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... and, even when copies have been kept and posted by KP members, some "decent ladies" still remain blind.



books said:


> Some people only see what they want to see. And, most of Amy's worst posts have been deleted.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... and, even when copies have been kept and posted by KP members, some "decent ladies" still remain blind.
> 
> :thumbdown:


Point taken. I was trying to be diplomatic.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... and, even when copies have been kept and posted by KP members, some "decent ladies" still remain blind.
> 
> :thumbdown:


Perhaps it's more the case that most don't actually care, rather than being blind.
For me, personally, I realised I genuinely don't care. 
When I stopped and thought about it, it just seemed ridiculous that I was wasting my time on whether someone I had never even met, was being completely honest about herself on an anonymous knitting forum.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> Perhaps it's more the case that most don't actually care, rather than being blind.
> For me, personally, I realised I genuinely don't care.
> When I stopped and thought about it, it just seemed ridiculous that I was wasting my time on whether someone I had never even met, was being completely honest about herself on an anonymous knitting forum.


It's 'honesty' is NOT what started it 3 years ago --- and continues to this day.
That is just one tiny element of it = name calling, back stabbing, insults, belittling, harassing, trolling, stalking, etc.
How about just recently telling folks they have no one to love or cuddle at night like she does - as the folks are alone with no one in their lives and just plain old hags and old bitties who are pathetic in their little lives - while it lays in it's hubbies loving arms.
No - it was not provoked. It came into a nice polite on-going thread and after the folks pretty much ignored it's first post, posted again with this crap. There are some who has lost their loved ones.
Honesty? Where is that in this example?
Just plain devil/black soul/troll behavior.

It knows what it is doing and it loves the games. It has admitted to it many times and displayed that this is an accurate and true statement.


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> Perhaps it's more the case that most don't actually care, rather than being blind.
> For me, personally, I realised I genuinely don't care.
> When I stopped and thought about it, it just seemed ridiculous that I was wasting my time on whether someone I had never even met, was being completely honest about herself on an anonymous knitting forum.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... I've given up trying to be that! 


books said:


> Point taken. I was trying to be diplomatic.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Oh my god, I just had a wicked flash back to the "I Love Lucy" episodes when she was pregnant with "little Ricky". That was exactly what she wore!
> 
> Gigi


Gigi- that sure brings back memories! I was pregnant and about the same size as lucy when she was pregnant-*HUGE!!!*. I was watching one of the series when she was trying to get out of the chair. DH was away and I was by myself. I nearly had the baby from laughing so hard. I never got up from a chair with any of my pregancies without thinking of Lucy's expression when she couldn't stand up. Thanks for the memory! Little Ricky was born right around the same time and we were pregnant together. Loved it!!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

When someone's persistent telling of untruths start to give a false impression of other KP members, whether online or in reality, then it's not so ridiculous to highlight such behaviour, iMO. 



Aunty Sheryl said:


> Perhaps it's more the case that most don't actually care, rather than being blind.
> For me, personally, I realised I genuinely don't care.
> When I stopped and thought about it, it just seemed ridiculous that I was wasting my time on whether someone I had never even met, was being completely honest about herself on an anonymous knitting forum.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> When someone's persistent telling of untruths start to give a false impression of other KP members, whether online or in reality, then it's not so ridiculous to highlight such behaviour, iMO.


I have to agree. Remaining silent gives credibility to blatant lies.

:thumbup:


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Just plain devil/black soul/troll behavior.


Oh I like that! A "black soul". That's a good description. Still, mental illness enters the picture. Devoting so much time to the troll behavior screams mental illness.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

cah said:


> Oh I like that! A "black soul". That's a good description. Still, mental illness enters the picture. Devoting so much time to the troll behavior screams mental illness.


You could be right, but we all know that when we try to figure out what is wrong with her --- 
she appears with knives and guns blazing like Jodi Arias ready to kill.
And Jodi was sane with no mental issues.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Gigi- that sure brings back memories! I was pregnant and about the same size as lucy when she was pregnant-*HUGE!!!*. I was watching one of the series when she was trying to get out of the chair. DH was away and I was by myself. I nearly had the baby from laughing so hard. I never got up from a chair with any of my pregancies without thinking of Lucy's expression when she couldn't stand up. Thanks for the memory! Little Ricky was born right around the same time and we were pregnant together. Loved it!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Gigi


----------



## Dobbinsc (Apr 4, 2013)

How many times have I knitted a blanket, sweater, hat, & socks & not only don't I receive a photo of the baby in one of my things or a thank you! Recently I made a whole ensemble for a young woman at my church (no baby shower thrown) and she has not thanked me via phone call, text or note. What gives with these young people?


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Chrisjac, I love your new avatar!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Dobbinsc said:


> How many times have I knitted a blanket, sweater, hat, & socks & not only don't I receive a photo of the baby in one of my things or a thank you! Recently I made a whole ensemble for a young woman at my church (no baby shower thrown) and she has not thanked me via phone call, text or note. What gives with these young people?


I had exactly the same. It is quite disheartening to have your efforts completely ignored. I see this young mum at church every week... It has put me off knitting for others unless I know definitely that the gift will be appreciated. I love to knit for others, but I'm not silly enough to go on knitting for those who obviously don't care for handmade... :? :? :?


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> And what issue would that be?


Kaydoonya is wondering why Admin. does nothing about 'personal attacks', I'm just trying to make the point that they can't read every post.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

williesmom said:


> Chrisjac, I love your new avatar!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lorraine 55 said:


> Kaydoonya is wondering why Admin. does nothing about 'personal attacks', I'm just trying to make the point that they can't read every post.


The Admin - one person or a multitude? - only bothers to read post when there are complaints. That's what the 'Report' button is for. If enough folks report the same post or topic, Admin _does_ do something, though it's not necessarily the thing that all the complainants had in mind.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

calmdestiny said:


> I have 3 newborns in my family this year. Born, Sept, Aug, and my first Granddaughter in Nov. All girls. Being a fairly new knitter, I was enthusiastic about knitting stuff for them. As many of you have already commented on about never seeing your items worn, my niece has been the only one to send me a picture of Genesis wearing one of her outfits. Granted, a newborn does not do much socializing the first month or so. They spend most of their days eating, pooping, and sleeping......but still. If I was the Mom I would put the little top over their onsies, or jammies anyway. We the knitters, do not need a professional photo shoot, special occasion, or family gathering to enjoy seeing our little ones wearing the little tops etc. Let them poop, pee, and spit up all they want. I don't consider my work a waste because each was a learning experience, and I just enjoyed making them. Next time though, I will make 2 special newborn outfits, just cuz they're so cute and tiny, but will make more toddler sizes. It's been mentioned that parents today like to dress their babies like mini grown up, little jeans, or fashion dresses. I am going to attempt some Uugg (sp), Nike booties and Mary Jane's, I even saw a pattern for cowboys boots.
> 
> I still have tons of "baby" yarn, and will continue to make baby stuff while learning more challenging stitch patterns and designs. But to new Moms, make Grammies happy, take a picture, or put an outfit on when visiting, kinda like when you put that "ugly" lamp out that Aunt Hilda gave you one year, but put back in the attic after she leaves.
> 
> Thanks for listening to my "sad" story. Tancie


Your tale reminds me ... My co-workers threw a surprise baby shower for my first pregnancy. There were some wonderful handknit/crocheted items given to me. I was very thankful at the time. However, once Jamal had arrived, I never managed to get a photo of him wearing any of those pretties, even though his father had a fancy 35mm SLR camera. There was never any free time! I was working, but security was such that there wasn't any question of bringing in a baby - not even on my day(night, really) off to show him to my co-workers. 
He wore them as long as they fit, and 22 months later so did Majda. Even less chance of photos of her in them; I was still working and now had two babies in diapers to keep me busy!

Is it at all possible that today's new mothers are as overwhelmed by motherhood and life as I was, and they're just not _able_ to think straight enough to snap photos and send them to the garments' makers? I would prefer to believe that than to believe they're all a heartless bunch of ungrateful brats.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The Admin - one person or a multitude? - only bothers to read post when there are complaints. That's what the 'Report' button is for. If enough folks report the same post or topic, Admin _does_ do something, though it's not necessarily the thing that all the complainants had in mind.


Probably more than one person. It is often said that Admin does nothing about nasty posts etc. but I wonder how many people use the Report Issue button.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> :thumbup:
> I also tend to make "grow into" items, thinking about the season ahead.
> I avoid patterns that are one sized - Newborn, 6 months, 12 months.
> I go for the 0-6 months, 6-12 months, 12-18 months.
> Sometimes I make all three -- only takes about a weeks' time of enjoyment to make.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MsNewKnit said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: just imagine if the baby is over 10 pounds; maternity clothes are needed in most work places...can't wear sweatpants & t-shirts to work!


Ah! The joys of working night-shift in a no-visual-contact job! I couldn't afford maternity clothes, so I just kept on wearing the nylon stretch slacks and t-shirts I usually wore - all through both pregnancies. Both kids were ten-pounders.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I think why some people never see babies in their hand knits is that some mom's won't use "nice" things, they save them, for what I don't know. A number of years ago I made a baby quilt for a coworker who was expecting. I told her at the time, it was made to be used; that it was made to be pooped, peed and spit up on, that it would wash. And that I could think of no higher compliment than to have a toddler dragging a quilt I made across the floor and through the dirt. I wasn't talking abuse but USE. She argued with me a bit, I told her it was hers to do with what she wanted, but I wanted her to know it wasn't made as art, but to be used. I never asked, but hope she used it as intended.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

KateLyn11 said:


> I think why some people never see babies in their hand knits is that some mom's won't use "nice" things, they save them, for what I don't know. A number of years ago I made a baby quilt for a coworker who was expecting. I told her at the time, it was made to be used; that it was made to be pooped, peed and spit up on, that it would wash. And that I could think of no higher compliment than to have a toddler dragging a quilt I made across the floor and through the dirt. I wasn't talking abuse but USE. She argued with me a bit, I told her it was hers to do with what she wanted, but I wanted her to know it wasn't made as art, but to be used. I never asked, but hope she used it as intended.


*Amen!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lorraine 55 said:


> Probably more than one person. It is often said that Admin does nothing about nasty posts etc. but* I wonder how many people use the Report Issue button.*


You _could_ ask the Admin that very question. Admin does answer direct questions - though not usually immediately.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Kadoonya said:


> There are two conversations going on here. One about knitting, which is the focus of this group. The other about personal attacks that have nothing to do with knitting.
> Where is admin?


Have you never been in a room full of people? Multiple ongoing and crisscrossing conversations are the norm, unless they're all there for a lecture or such. The same thing is liable to happen on any topic on KP, because - unlike other online yarny groups - there is not any rule prohibiting 'off-topic' chatter. 
On most topics, after the first five or so pages, the original poster's question has been answered and other conversations - often very interesting and informative - continue.

As in all things, take/read what you want, leave/don't read what you don't want.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Have you never been in a room full of people? Multiple ongoing and crisscrossing conversations are the norm, unless they're all there for a lecture or such. The same thing is liable to happen on any topic on KP, because - unlike other online yarny groups - there is not any rule prohibiting 'off-topic' chatter.
> On most topics, after the first five or so pages, the original poster's question has been answered and other conversations - often very interesting and informative - continue.
> 
> As in all things, take/read what you want, leave/don't read what you don't want.


Well said JJ. :thumbup:


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Whenever I see nasty posts, my eyes sort of glaze over, and I skip to pleasant ones. There are certain posters I have learned to never read. Life is too short to waste time on mean people.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

joycevv said:


> Whenever I see nasty posts, my eyes sort of glaze over, and I skip to pleasant ones. There are certain posters I have learned to never read. Life is too short to waste time on mean people.


Life is also too short to read the continuous lies, half truths, and out and out bullying, name calling, and holier than thou attitude of a certain individual.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Life is also too short to read the continuous lies, half truths, and out and out bullying, name calling, and holier than thou attitude of a certain individual.


Especially when this particular individual runs the bat guano meter into overdrive.

Gigi


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Have you never been in a room full of people? Multiple ongoing and crisscrossing conversations are the norm, unless they're all there for a lecture or such. The same thing is liable to happen on any topic on KP, because - unlike other online yarny groups - there is not any rule prohibiting 'off-topic' chatter.
> On most topics, after the first five or so pages, the original poster's question has been answered and other conversations - often very interesting and informative - continue.
> 
> As in all things, take/read what you want, leave/don't read what you don't want.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wendy n (Jul 23, 2015)

Have given up knitting for granddaughter. Never worn any knitted garments I have made only ones from other nanny. Have been knitting for years. Used all colours. Even knit requested item, never seen again. Very hurt. Sorry for vent but ready to become upset again. WHY?


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

wendy n said:


> Have given up knitting for granddaughter. Never worn any knitted garments I have made only ones from other nanny. Have been knitting for years. Used all colours. Even knit requested item, never seen again. Very hurt. Sorry for vent but ready to become upset again. WHY?


Can you ask her parents why or is that a sensitive issue?
Do you see your GD frequently? If not she may be wearing your items when you are not there.

PS It's good to vent. It releases pent up hurt feelings. We are here to listen.


----------



## heatherdm (Feb 19, 2013)

Try knitting for charity - Women's Resource Center, Teen Pregnancy places, families in homeless centers, CareWear Volunteers, etc. There are tons of people (and children) out there who would love and appreciate all your efforts.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Especially when this particular individual runs the bat guano meter into overdrive.
> 
> Gigi


Without a doubt. But I'm the baddie.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... that MUST be a typo! You're the BIDDIE!!!! Yaaaaaaaaay!! You're not the 'baddie' for calling someone out every time they 'embellish' the truth!! 



cindye6556 said:


> Without a doubt. But I'm the baddie.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... that MUST be a typo! You're the BIDDIE!!!! Yaaaaaaaaay!! You're not the 'baddie' for calling someone out every time they 'embellish' the truth!!


I second that!

Did the flooding affect you gr8? Saw film of what is happening on our news last evening.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Without a doubt. But I'm the baddie.


Appears to be learning from her "friend".In fine form today.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-379320-13.html


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Appears to be learning from her "friend".In fine form today.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-379320-13.html


Yes. Offensively crude fine form.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... that MUST be a typo! You're the BIDDIE!!!! Yaaaaaaaaay!! You're not the 'baddie' for calling someone out every time they 'embellish' the truth!!


Yes, typo... not enough caffeine yet. Need a couple of cups of Cuban coffee.
I doubt anyone knows the truth anymore, it's been twisted, embellished and just plain been forgotten about that if it slapped some in the face they wouldn't know it was the truth. Oh wait, that's already happened and they still don't get it.
:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Yes, typo... not enough caffeine yet. Need a couple of cups of Cuban coffee.
> I doubt anyone knows the truth anymore, it's been twisted, embellished and just plain been forgotten about that if it slapped some in the face they wouldn't know it was the truth. Oh wait, that's already happened and they still don't get it.
> :


Stay Strong Cindy, we hear you!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

No, the flooding is in the North - feel so sorry for the families that keep having to go through the trauma!


LizR said:


> I second that!
> 
> Did the flooding affect you gr8? Saw film of what is happening on our news last evening.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... that MUST be a typo! You're the BIDDIE!!!! Yaaaaaaaaay!! You're not the 'baddie' for calling someone out every time they 'embellish' the truth!!


Spot on as ever, chum :thumbup:


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> No, the flooding is in the North - feel so sorry for the families that keep having to go through the trauma!


Oops! I forgot to look at your location. Glad you are not in harms way. I wonder if Trish is floating.
I need to check to see which areas in Wales were affected. We always lived on hills so didn't need to worry when the river overflowed its banks.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

trish2222 said:


> Spot on as ever, chum :thumbup:


Ah! There you are. Are you affected by the flooding or is it mainly the North of England and Wales?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

LizR said:


> Oops! I forgot to look at your location. Glad you are not in harms way. I wonder if Trish is floating.
> I need to check to see which areas in Wales were affected. We always lived on hills so didn't need to worry when the river overflowed its banks.


No we're pretty unscathed in central Scotland although up north has had some flooding but absolutely not on the same scale as the north of England and Wales...


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

LizR said:


> Ah! There you are. Are you affected by the flooding or is it mainly the North of England and Wales?


Here I am :lol: :lol:


----------



## wendy n (Jul 23, 2015)

I did ask and was informed what I had knit did not fit. I had done a number of different sizes and thought this was the reason. The last two knitted items I tried on my granddaughter when I was looking after her. I have her 3 afternoons a week while parents are at work. These items both fit. Still not seen the child in either. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

trish2222 said:


> No we're pretty unscathed in central Scotland although up north has had some flooding but absolutely not on the same scale as the north of England and Wales...


Glad you are not in the path of the flooding. So much weather wise going on all over far and wide.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

wendy n said:


> I did ask and was informed what I had knit did not fit. I had done a number of different sizes and thought this was the reason. The last two knitted items I tried on my granddaughter when I was looking after her. I have her 3 afternoons a week while parents are at work. These items both fit. Still not seen the child in either. Thank you for your reply.


Not to worry Wendy. It's great that you get to look after her and have fun. Those are the memories she will remember of you. My grandson is 7 and my heart still melts when he calls me Grandma. Grandmothers are so very special and you sound like you are a wonderful, caring one.


----------



## wendy n (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you. Love the time with her and your words makes me realise that's the most important, not what she is wearing.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

LizR said:


> Not to worry Wendy. It's great that you get to look after her and have fun. Those are the memories she will remember of you. My grandson is 7 and my heart still melts when he calls me Grandma. Grandmothers are so very special and you sound like you are a wonderful, caring one.


I agree. Time is way more important than "stuff". Yes, you knit for your grand daughter because you love her, but you have to put yourself first. Given that you've never seen her in anything you knitted, don't knit for her anymore. Cherish what is important, and knit for those who do appreciate your stuff, be it charities, friends, or yourself. I don't knit for my grandchild, because I would be so hurt when she didn't wear it. I still love her, and spend time with her, and knit for the Indians. I'm happy.


----------



## wendy n (Jul 23, 2015)

My daughter loves my knitting will continue to knit for her and know it is appreciated.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Without a doubt. But I'm the baddie.


Not in the book of those in the know. 

Gigi


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

wendy n said:


> Thank you. Love the *time with her* and your words makes me realise that's *the most important*, not what she is wearing.


My grandfather died when I was 26 months old. One would imagine me to have no memories of him, but I do. They're only visual - not audio, but they're clear in my mind. Sitting among the flowers in the garden and carefully picking apart the blooms one petal at a time - The flowers were fire-engine red. To my uneducated eye, they looked like zinnias, but they were from bulbs that my grandfather would bring into the cellar each fall. - At any rate, I have that a other memories of my time with him. No one can take that from me! What was I wearing? Not a clue. 
He died in 1948; I _still_ remember him.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Not in the book of those in the know.
> 
> Gigi


Wonderful words, Gigi.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My grandfather died when I was 26 months old. One would imagine me to have no memories of him, but I do. They're only visual - not audio, but they're clear in my mind. Sitting among the flowers in the garden and carefully picking apart the blooms one petal at a time - The flowers were fire-engine red. To my uneducated eye, they looked like zinnias, but they were from bulbs that my grandfather would bring into the cellar each fall. - At any rate, I have that a other memories of my time with him. No one can take that from me! What was I wearing? Not a clue.
> He died in 1948; I _still_ remember him.


What a wonderful memory J-J. I only really knew one of my grandparents. My maternal grandmother who was in her 70's when i was born. She lived with us for a few years during WWII so I got to spend a lot of time with her. My memories are of her sitting, listening to the radio while, yes, knitting. She was my personal knitting teacher.

Your grandfather's flowers may have been dahlias. They have bulbs/tubers which are stored in the basement in the winter and have narrow petals..


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Wonderful words, Gigi.


Thanks cj and Gigi. It's Monday.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LizR said:


> What a wonderful memory J-J. I only really knew one of my grandparents. My maternal grandmother who was in her 70's when i was born. She lived with us for a few years during WWII so I got to spend a lot of time with her. My memories are of her sitting, listening to the radio while, yes, knitting. She was my personal knitting teacher.
> 
> Your grandfather's flowers may have been dahlias. They have bulbs/tubers which are stored in the basement in the winter and have narrow petals..


I think that must be the right plant: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dahlia . I know that my grandparents lived in Mexico City for some years before having children. Perhaps he'd brought the tubers with him when they finally settled in Brooklyn to start their family. 
His was the green thumb of the family. I never knew of another back yard with peach trees - one clingstone, one freestone - irises, hollyhocks, raspberries, roses, a current bush and a gooseberry bush. He also had a pair of orange trees in half-barrel containers bracketing the front door; they were brought in for winter too, but only as far as the vestibule. 
After his death, the tenderer plants - those requiring special care to survive winter - died off. The others all grew wild without a gardener to care for them. 
I never saw my grandmother canning any of the fruits, but I did - at age 12, ten years after his death - open and eat a large Mason jar of the most delicious peaches ... there were whole cloves scattered all through the jar! I'm just lucky that they were good at canning. It was only decades _later_ that I read that one was supposed to bring the contents to a boil before ingestion. 
Why did I do such a thing as bring up an old dusty jar from the depths of the cellar? I was home (for the weekend from boarding school) alone in a house that was only periodically inhabited by my bachelor uncle. There wasn't anything else even remotely edible in the house, and I hadn't any money to go eat at a diner. It never occurred to me to ask a neighbour; I don't know why. Twelve-year-olds can be strange, especially when left to their own devices.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I think that must be the right plant: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dahlia . ...


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

I have some short yellow and one tall deep purple dahlia tuber that I carefully nurture. If it wasn't for the fact that I "inherited" them from my beloved uncle, I wouldn't bother. What a pain!


----------



## wendy n (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you Jessica-Jean. We are making memories that we last a life time for me and hopefully also for my Grandaughter. Love the story of your memories.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

williesmom said:


> I have some short yellow and one tall deep purple dahlia tuber that I carefully nurture. If it wasn't for the fact that I "inherited" them from my beloved uncle, I wouldn't bother. What a pain!


I guess that's why my grandmother never maintained the putting out in the spring and taking in in the fall regime; too much bother. I know I won't either. Since there are similar flowers in the same family - zinnias - I think I'll just buy a package of red zinnia seeds each spring and plant them in memory of my grandfather.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I guess that's why my grandmother never maintained the putting out in the spring and taking in in the fall regime; too much bother. I know I won't either. Since there are similar flowers in the same family - zinnias - I think I'll just buy a package of red zinnia seeds each spring and plant them in memory of my grandfather.


Good choice. I tried wintering over dahlias just once. Pulled and dried the tubers, placed in a brown paper bag in the basement and promptly forgot they were there. Found them in late summer a couple of years later all dessicated and not salvageable. 
Some years I will buy a pot already blooming and enjoy them for that summer.


----------

